# Woking Nuffield Part 36



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*New home Woking ladies............................

happy chatting









Love Tracy
xx

PS - keep the recipes coming girls - I love reading them and have been trying them out!







Yummy x*


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooohhh I'm first


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh well that kind of wastes my post back to monkeylove. Its at the end of part 35 monkey if you wanted a response!  

I'm having a day off today to sort out the house before working at the weekend. Hope you're all well especially those on the 2ww. Has the bleeding settled again yet Wildcats

Sarah xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sarah well done what a fantastic surprise for you


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Alisha, it puts a bit of hope back into the situation for those of us who are unexplained. I wish the same for you and soon!    

Sarah xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all 

Wildcat - I';m assuming you are under Miss D***s at Frimley? She is very nice once you get past the scatterbrainedness - I'm under her as well and so far she has actually been fantastic and really caring (but have to admit she is hard work!) 

Minow - Hope everything went ok for you 

Sarah  - not much else to say is there 

 to everyone else.

I'm doing xmas wrapping today. Can't think of anything else to do  
Anyone fancy meeting for a coffee??

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP* 
I wish - EDD? 
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i felt sure minow would have posted this morning. she's such an early bird. I hope everything is ok with her  

Sarah I'm not surprised both your acupuncturist and your trainer are tacking credit. Both things help with getting preggers. Is it sinking in yet? 

when I was doing basic training, I had to go the med centre one day which is basically like a GPs surgery. Anyway, this girl came in and the segeant behind the desk saw fit to tell me that one of male corporals that were in charge of her training had been upstairs when the girls were changed fro something (which by the way is normal and not in anyway seedy, they often need to pass important info on. they usually get really embarrassed and leave. ) He didn't see her naked or anything, but saw her with very little on. He tookher to one side and asked her if everything was ok and basically ordered her to go to the med centre because he suspected she was pregnant. And she was. 8 months!!! she'd been going over the assault course, doing physical tests, shooting , going on marches carrying weight and everything. she was heavily pregnant before she even got there. She thought all the training she had done had just mucked up her periods as it can do. they kindly moved her on to her next phase of training which was just a clerk, and then when she had her maternity leave she finished her basic training. Miracles eh?

wildcat- you know me too well. the door was well and truly locked 

Got the dentist today, just a check up, but hate going.
mince pies  and soup to make as well.


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Its not sinking in really as I don't feel any different. I'm sure my boobs were sore at this stage last time. But if Wildcat can cope with bleeding for 13 weeks then I should be able to cope with a lack of any preggy symptoms. I don't want to move to Debs list of beans on board until I've had the 6 week scan that Woking have offered though. 

I'm joining the Minow watch today, hopefully we'll have a sighting soon!

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sarah - Trust me after puking nonstop for 4 months - enjoy the lack of pg symptoms!!! 
And I've moved you to the BoB list! 

Sho - Enjoy the Dentist!

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

debs- i think sarah said she didn't want to move til her scan .....or have I misread, let me go back and have a look


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ok I've added a new cat - If I don't she'll be waiting to start forever!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - what a lovely bump - can't wait to look like that!! Hope beanie ejoyed its dinner in the pub last night!!

Sarah - good on you girl. Have you got a scan date yet? 

Morning everyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ugh - just seen your ticker Fingers... horrid reminder that the shops are just going to get busier and busier....  bah humbug


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Debs thats fab. I'm being scanned on Monday the 11th. Rachel warned me that they wouldn't see much but would hopefully see a sac in the right area, not in the tubes. Au naturel make it sounds as thought we concieved in th garden!!!. I'm going to write 'made in Horsham' on birth notice cards if we're luck enough to get that far!!!!

Your bump looks great btw. It must be such a relief to have made it safely to this point and must make you think of Charlie such a lot. Sending happy thoughts in your direction.......

Oh and Sho I think I may need one of your mince pies - if they are half as good as your carrot cake I'll put an order in for christmas.

Sarah


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Debs - sorry can't do coffee today, but you are welcome to join us tomorrow at 1pm - Starbucks at Sainsbury's watchmoor park (camberley) open invite for anyone who is bored really! we will take over starbucks!!    I saw Dr Kirkpatrick yesterday  she was lovely, very helpful so if Mr Riddle doesn't take me on I'll be happy to stay under her care.

Sarah - the first few weeks are awful as you don't really feel anything, morning sickness doesn't always come right away - luckily for me it never came at all - just nausea which I cure by eating! so remember to eat more often, smaller meals - lots of fruit! I had sore books but it went around 7 weeks, then came the bleeding    the only thing I feel now is bloated most days, my abdomen feels very tight and I'm getting cramps, so not much going on for the first few weeks.  You will feel better after your 6 week scan though!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sarah - just saw your last post  - I was scanned at 6 weeks and 4 days and they are right you can't see much as bean is tiny - you can see a heartbeat fluttering though in the sac.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Haven't anaged to catch up on everything yet but....

Firstly contratulations Sarah, that is absolutely fantastic news, I'm so happy for you and your dh  

Barney, thanks for the message.  I was just thinking of you yesterday and wondering how you were x

Debs - you bump looks wonderful!

NVH - hope you and you're little embies are all snug at home.  Are you managing to enjoy your time off at all or is it just too nerve wracking? Keeping everything crossed for you (and you too Hatster)   

Has anyone heard from Minow yet

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Me me me I want to come!!!! I'm off tomorrow and I was going to go shopping to guildford anyway. 

Sarah


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Debs - sorry about the Christmas reminder but I start my Provera for next cycle on Xmas Day so am counting down to that really. I have 3 more presents to get this weekend and then I'm done - can't bear Xmas shopping nearer to Xmas - far too crowded. 

Anyone got ideas of what to get for my dad (56), he doesn't really drink, doesn't smoke,  his hobby is fishing (bought him fishing stuff for years), he is a Man U fan (done that too!) and he isn't into aftershave. I have bought him the Deal or no Deal game for his birthday (14th Dec) as he is obsessed by the prgramme and a couple of odds and sods but cannot get my head round a Xmas prezzie. The old fallback is clothes but it's sooooo boring. Any ideas gratefully received.

Hatster and NVH - congrats for getting into 2nd week of 2ww         

Minow - where are you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Hows everyone this mornng, day off for me today

Hope Minow is well after yesterday and Emma, not sure if she is having her embies thawed today, good luck  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sarah - great - see you there then!  I will try and get the comfy sofas!

Fingers - what about a box set of DVD's what tv shows does he like?  or a subscription to a fishing magazine for a year? something he can enjoy each month. Or try www.iwantoneofthose.com my fave place for male gifts when you have no other ideas!  something silly to play with - men never grow up!

Hi Myra! enjoy your day off - do you have plans?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - Unfortunately I can't do tomorrow - we are off to the mother in laws in Yorkshire for the weekend and have an early start as planning to visit DH's Gran in Grantham on the way.. Poop. Oh well next time  How are you feelin hun?

Fingers - I'm all bah humbug when it comes to xmas - just a miser really! 

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

wildcat - whatevber do you mean by "men never grow up" ? ? ? I personally can be incredibly adult when I need to be *cough* XBox 360 *cough* Gears of War.

Besides ... who was playing Guitar Hero on the PlayStation the other day when I was out at work hmmm? hmmm? hmmm?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooohh - Fight! Fight! Fight!  

MrW - are you dropping hints for xmas? I think some of us may have missed that!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a friend coming over this afternoon, sort of catchup but alos with some work for me for next week.

MrW - yeah well, only cos I want to kick your butt at this game - which I'm already doing, so not that hard really









Deb, I'm feeling ok at the mo - in between cramps etc I'm great! the cramps aren't really painful (not enough for paracetamol) but annoying, and makes it hard to move about sometimes. I keep saying to MrW - I feel like a weeble. And you?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I look like a weeble 
No I'm fine. Just want to hit fast forward a bit at the moment and start mat leave (got to wait til end of Feb!). The cramps do stop about 14-16 weeks, then you get a heavy tight belly feeling like your skin is about to snap - nice!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Subtle Hint there MrW!!!!

Debs - I'm working (or meant to be). Got a couple of people out today so should be getting on with it really but can't be a*sed!! Then I plan to go home and get on my Xmas present that I received last night ............. an exercise bike  . Did 3 miles last night and DH decided he wanted a go - he managed 1/2 mile before getting cramp and having to get off   . Will build back up slowly as haven't been on my bike for a while but am looking to get some of the weight off that I put on with the abandoned cycle.

Wildcat - good suggestions - hadn't thought about magazine subscription. He has DVD's coming out of his ears   but I think he would like the magazine idea - might also look into a fishing weekend somewhere in this country.. he'd be like a pig in (ahem) clover sitting on a fishing bank with a rod in his hands


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers -   Your DH's effort was more pathetic than mine would be!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- how funny!!! what a wimp. I hope you made the most of that.

Still no Minow!!!! I'm starting to worry now. 

not much from emma and NVH  either. I'm hoping NVH is just trying to preserve her sanity by staying away a bit. Or maybe she's just being laxy and lying in her own filth this morning. 

Sarah- you flatter me with your nice remarks about my cake. I'm making some pies today so if your a very lucky girl and you're coming for coffee (and if they turn out alright!) you just never know what might come your way......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all...

Minow - thinking of you, hope you're ok..come and let us know how you are  

Wilcat - hope you kick mrW's   at guitar hero    I don't suppose you could give me directions from J4 of the M3 could you    

MrW - you know you boys never grow up! i filled my dh's xmas shopping with lots of little gadgets and man toys!

Debs - come girl, get into the spirit of xmas and stop being a bah humbug!  You're gonna have to next year for the little one's sake! Oh how exciting when there's little ones involved!
By the way, mine and hasters test date is the 6h, can you change it please    we both did ask before  

Kerry - I'm useless with present for me, it gets harder and harder each year.  My dh birthday is on the 23rd of Dec and I've bought him a voucher for a very good race school that has got connections with honda, needless to say I got a good price    (motorycle racing by the way).  He has a 1000cc bike in the garage that is poorly from when he got knocked off it about 3 years ago...He can only go to race school though after I am pg    He's gonna love that cause he has ridden for ages, well apart from me that is  

Emma - how did the fish cakes turn out    What you gonna do tonight, no one's suggested any food apart from sho and her mince pies, but you can't have those!

Sho - no eating the pies now    looking forward to meeting you and wildcat tomorrow.  

Myra - enjoy your day off

karen - I am loving being at home, its just the 2ww that does my head in  

Sarah - ofcourse your welcome to come tomorrow.

Haster - how are you coping today    I had some slight af cramps this morning but nothing new there...was actually scared to go to the loo, but all was ok.  As per usual cramps gone and back to feeling normal me again!  

Is that everyone  

Sho - just read your post   ....i'm here just writing this essay    had breaky and sitting in my own filth actually!  You had a shower yet    By the way are you always that easy when someone flatters you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP* 
I wish - EDD? 
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Happy now NVH - I do this voluntarily don't ya know *humph*


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

It's a bit silly really because he is miles fitter than me - his job is quite active. Think he was trying to prove that he was fitter than me though and knackered himself in process. Serve him blooming well right     The funny thing is he has kind of said he will do the London to Brighton cycle ride with one of my friends and he can't do 1/2 a mile without getting cramp!! It gave me a couple of hours of being able to take the michael though!!

I want to come for coffee and 1 of Sho's mince pies but got to work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I did the Londont o Brighton for a bet (and the raise money!) about 4 years ago - 58 miles of sheer botty hell. Couldn't sit down for a few days afterwards. Great fun though!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks debs and what a brilliant person you are for doing it voluntarily! what would we do without you    Honestly thought if its getting too much you can pass the job onto someone else, although don't look at me, I would be useless keeping it up to date   

Kery - ah well, never mind... i bet those pies taste lovely


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning girls

just a quicky from me as i'm off to woking for a quick shop then meeting a friend for coffee - i could get used to this life 

Hope Minow is ok - maybe she is just wating for news about her embies?

Debs - thanks for changing the dates   (bout time too... )

Nvh - glad you are still hanging on in there - cramps and spottng have stopped for me so far 

Emma - what time are they doing the big thaw?

Big hello to everyone else  

hopefully catch up properly later x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You creep well NVH 

Hatster  I'm still hormonal remember!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nvh- sadly yes I am that easy    I see my prediction on your state of dress was accurate. I myself have been up showered, had brekky, cleaned the kitchen and been to sainsbury's and back this morning so ner ner ne ner ner!!!!! 

Fingers this is really amusing. He wants to do a massive ride when he can't do half a mile on a simmulated machine!!!  Men are funny.

fingers we'll definitely have to do it when you're able. all you have to do is suggest and I promise you you'll have takers.

And for todays food suggestion:  Today I will be mostly having courgette and mushroom omlette and cottage pie (not to be confused with shepherds pie, which is a lamb based dish as previously discussed)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Deb-Bloody hell your massive  

Sho and wildcat- bendy wants to come to starbucks with us in a couple of weeks  

Wildcat-Hands off mr r he is MINE   

Hi to everyone else really busy and couldnt get on pc last night...not sure what time they are thawing mine and not sure if they will call me   but e/t at 11.30 so have to be in Kenley at 8.45 for acup then again after at 1pm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you make me laugh  

cheesy -I'm sure if you get fed up with it a mod will do it. We asked for a progress list on the Inbetween cycles thread and heffalump has kindly done it for us, although there aren't many of us on there at the mo.

Hatster- glad the spotting etc has stopped.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- i shall look forward to another lovely coffee morning then   Good luck with everything. I'm sure you'll be fine. From my experience with FET, no news really is good news


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - it's really easy to find from Junction 4, I guess you'll be coming from the London direction, so when you come off the slip road you hit a roundabout - take the first left and head towards Camberly, then you come to anothher rounabout - straight over this one, then go about 150 yards up to the first set of traffic lights - stay in the right hand lane as you will be turning right here into Sainsbury's!! You can't miss it!

fingers - 3 miles!      well done

Emma - of course Bendy can come! I can't wait to meet her!  You will have to share Mr R!! lol Good luck with your thaw


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

sho28 said:


> cheesy -I'm sure if you get fed up with it a mod will do it. We asked for a progress list on the Inbetween cycles thread and heffalump has kindly done it for us, although there aren't many of us on there at the mo.


Is Cheesy taking over??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You know what I mean buggerlugs!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl bugger lugs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you just wait when you're on the 2ww, you'll be slobbingit like the rest of us  

Emma - they should call you when they have thawed the embryo's...they usually do it around 2ish or they did mine about that time, then rang dh around 3ish.  Lots of    thawing vibes coming your way hun. How was the fish cakes  
You're lucky...my et was 9.15 so acu was at 7.45am  

Haster - have a lovely day today and glad the spotting has stopped. 

Who says it just has to be mums that meet for coffee......bring on the tx ladies and insane 2ww coffee afternoons!!  

Wildcat - thanks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

The amount you lot gass (note I am not including myself in that!) I think any Mod would run a mile  
What is a 'buggerlug'

Emma - Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello 

Any news from Minow? 

Nvh- I too love being at home, keep    remember Lesley's good reading?  I watched 10 years younger that woman looked fantastic at the end  

Sho- I want a mince pie    I too have been busy this morning with cleaning the house and have done all my kitchen cupboards too, I love to cleanse  

Sarah Im glad you said your trainer was a lady when I told dh your lovely exciting news, he laughed and said "you better get that trainer's number, maybe he had been giving Sarah a bit of out of hours training?"  rude boy   is it sinking in yet?

Hatster- have a nice day 

Emma- Ooo how exciting, hello  !! behave yourselves today!

Debs I cant believe your still in the hotel!   it must be driving you bonkers  

Wildcat I hope i did'nt offend when I dissed your lovely elasticy topped jeans  

Fingers what a wimp your dh is,i bet you were well chuffed  

Im just waiting for the   and then I can start all over again 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho - what in god's name are you going on about with regards to your reference  

Emma, good luck for tomorrow honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning Cheesy - how many days left now til feet up at home?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning debs, 16 working days, do you have any idea what Sho is referring too as I am completly lost


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think sho is being confused  She thinks you update the Woking ladies list! doh! Got cake mix between her ears obviously!   

Wow 16 days - I'm jealous!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Thanks honey   are you feeling better missed you yesterday  

Nvh-Fish cakes were ok think i need to try them again  

Gill-Sorry your hating work hopefully not for much longer darling


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

still at home love, feeling crap but will go into work tomorrow, its moved now from nose and stuff to my chest so bringing up some "green" delights especially in the morning   hubby has just woken me up   so I thought I'd come and has a nose and see whats what  

I havent read all in detail obviously but will read all the gossip tomorrow  

Would love to go for a sauna or something to help but not allowed   although I have one of those little facial steamers I have been using with some oil that seem to be helping a bit  

Debs - nice picture by the way  , your not much smaller than me    oh Estimated weight of my bubba is 8-9lb!!!! Ouch     I'll get a more accurate one on 3rd Jan, so much for IVF babies being small or so they say  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Bloody men    if i cant get online tomorrow i will text you with an update on my e/t


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah please do, will be thinking of you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - of course not hun - I agree with you as they are not sexy! but they are comfortable and you will eat your words when you are pg and want to wear jeans!! Just wear a long jumper over the top and no-one would know!!! 

Cheesy - yuk green stuff!  I hope you get better soon - havew hot honey and lemon and I find lockets help too - you can eat loads of them!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - I'll take you up on the coffee once I get to 2ww in January - I will get there this time         Will you make mince pies in January   Really want to meet everyone..... DH likes to think he is capable of these things and he probably is (just) but would kill himself in process !!

Wildcat - 3 miles was OK but as I haven't cycled for a while I'll do a nice slow build up!! Don't want to be cramping up like the old man!!

Emma - good luck with the thawing of your embies        

Morning Gill - If you like cleaning do you want to go round my house and do a spring clean!! 


Cheesy - 8 - 9 lb


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Cheesy wow she's a whopper, do you think its the chips?   have another day off and put your feet up! 

Emma- what went wrong with your fish cakes?  the kids I nannied for loved salmon fishcakes and we used to make them together and add some crushed rice pops or crisps to coat them! I miss them   little bu**gers that they were


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

8-9lb Cheesy - owch! Thats gonna sting!  

Wildcat - Elastic is the way to go


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs- I know      been told to rub olive oil, yes oilive oil on bit between woo woo and anus from 34 weeks to get the skin to stretch easier   

Gill - yeah probably   hope she doesnt have a chip fetish as much as me  

So everyone done their xmas shopping? I got my first card today   think I'll post mine tomorrow as they are all ready to rock and roll although I need to change a few names on some since I wrote them in October   you never know whats round the corner eh   

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Olive oil yuk!!! makes sense though  

Gill-i would love you to be my childrens nanny when i have them that is


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

afternoon scrubber...Ooops i mean gill      

Emma - shame about the fish cakes...try again hun
Ebay expert - Just got a fondu from ebay and tis broken      can i ask for my money back  

Cheesy - green stuff sounds nasty but very satisfying when it comes up    hope you don't swallow it again  
By the way, sho said cheesy instead of debs on her post  

Done nearly all my xmas shopping and wrapped up half of it...gonna finish it today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy what a lovely image   dont use chilli oil for gods sake  

I accept emma! your mega rich   do I get a car with the job?  

Nvh- ha ha ha funny NOT  get out of bed you lazy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash, try and work it out with the seller, if not log a dispute which is lead via paypal and quite frankly is a pain in the ar*e and easier if you can work with the seller direct, did the package have postal insurance?

xx
p.s I am looking for a nanny but no-one's nearby


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I know a nanny who works with this really rich family, she gets to use their 4x4 and gets a daily allowance as well as pay and she drops the kids off to school and has the day to herself.  She's got it sussed i can tell ya!
By the way, am out of bed  

cheesy - thanks, hoping to sort it out with the seller...there is no way it could of got brokem in the packaging, it was in a jiffy bag and a sturdy box!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just opened a copy of a letter to my doc from Mr Curtis....it says that I have been put on gestone to support my 2ww   now i am wondering if he wanted me to have that instead of bum bullets


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-going to say what cheesy said  

Gill-No car honey dont get bloody greedy, just having me as an employee should be enough of an incentive   

Pmsl at gill with the chili oil comment


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooooh chilli oil - thats evil 

NVH its probably a standard letter. Mine said progestone but I was on Pregnyl. Naughty admins


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It wasn''t such a big deal I mistook the word CH arlies mum for CH eesy. Starts the same see


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls

Sorry to have taken so long to let you know our news. We got there bright and early and I was the first one in but unfortunately i don't appear to do anaesthatics very well and once again my blood pressure dropped very low and I had to stay in for ages, on air etc etc (I was first in and last out!) Then when we eventually got home I was taken very poorly again. Anyway I am in bed and feeling better today although in a lot of pain! But more important than that and my excuses for not letting you know sooner....is my news...from all of those follies they managed to get 6 eggs. 1 Was no good, 2 were immature and 3 were good. This morning we got the call to say that they ended up with 4 good enough to inject (obviously one of the immature ones bucked itself up) and all 4 took so we have 4 embies! Fantastic news for us (little miss porr responder, only ever managed 1 embrio in the past) so et is tomorrow at 9am. I'm just hoping that by then I will be able to stand up (bent double when i try to move at the moment) and will be able to move without everything going a bit black.
DH is looking over me and telling me I am meant to be resting and he is going to take the lap top away from me. I had to beg to be allowed it to  let you all know!  
lol to you all and I'll be back tomorrow to let you know if we make it to Pupo...which we will coz this really is going to be the one!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow - 4 Embys is fantastic hun.  and good luck for tomorrow!
Hope you feel a little better soon.

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done Minow that's brilliant news!!! You must be pleased with that result.  for making us worry though missus.

Good luck for tomorrow and yes take it easy so you're in top shape for the big transfer


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring *

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
NVH (FET) - Testing 6th Dec
Hatster - Testing 6th Dec
Emma74 (FET) - Testing?
Minow - Testing?

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP* 
I wish - EDD? 
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz

[/quote]


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh Minow thats great news   sorry you had such a pants time with your bp and that your feeling sore now, but it will all be worth it      come on embies   we were getting a bit worried  

Emma- your too bossy to work for ive changed my mind   plus I would nose through your cupbaords and have a sneaky squirt of your perfume  

Tash thats rubbish isnt it when they dont get it right!    im sure your on the right hormone support love 

Sho- get it right


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - well done on your 4 embies    sending them lots of   dividing vibes for tonight and best of luck for tomorrow.  

Gill - you pay so much money and they can't even get a letter right    
hey, emma will have you cooking her dinner everynight too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh i will have her doing my ironing and everything  

Minow-Well done lady good luck for tomorrow    
Try drinking some peppermint tea it will make you burp and fart and you wont feel so bad


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi you two im a qualfied nursery nurse with 15 years experience i'll have you know I aint no 'Scabby Skivvy'  

Emma fancy encouraging Minow to burp and fart how revolting are you   plus she may shoot Mr R right in the eyeball with a kidney bean  tom at ET!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry Gill i forgot she is a veggie isnt she   

Darling i wouldnt call you a skivvy love ...just scabby


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MINOW!!!!
















well done hun - you did it this time! Keeping everything   for yout ET tomorrow.

Emma - I' bet you'd be a right slave driver!

Cheesy - I read about that the other day - you have to rub oil (it can be massage oil!) into the perenium (the proper name - or as MrW calls it your weld!) as it helps it stretch - less likely to end up with an episiotomy (sp?) which I hear is not nice! so get rubbing twice a day! You should make DH do it!! just as long as you don't use chip oil!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Minow well done honey, good luck for tomorrow, hope you feel better soon  

Emma, hope you get your call soon  

Nvh, hope all is well with you today  

Hi, Sho, Wildcat, Debs, Cheesy, Fingers and Gill, and anyone else

Off to Woking at 3pm to get my tx plan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Chip oil!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Good luck with your plan honey  

Well had a call from woking thawed 2 but they have dropped to 3 cell so i told them to try another two so they will be calling me in an hour or so to let me know how there getting on


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Come on Emmas Embys!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Come on    I have everything crossed Em's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- what were they to start with. I think they like them to not drop to less that 50%, but if  they do drop to 50% that is apparently considered good. sending positive thoughts your way

made the mistake of having a mango and I've got to go to the dentist in a bit!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers Girls, i feel like getting them to thaw all of them as apparently they can re freeze them  

Sho-They were 4 cell she said there ok and that tomorrow they could divide again to 4 but im not so sure, need them to be a 6 or an 8 cell by tomorrow as that would be day 3 good luck with the dentist


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sending your little chilled babies (they aren't frozen any more!) some dividing vibes Emma.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Go emmas embies - grow big and strong and divide lots    

Myra - have fun at Woking!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have no idea what I am going to do this afternoon...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well I'm of to the dentist now. wish me luck. Been scrubbing away at my teeth for the last 5 minutes but I think there still might be a bit of mango in there. Hairy buggers 

catch you later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have you flossed  

Thanks ladies


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho - I didnt say it was a big deal so dont appreciate your comment, merely confused by you saying to get the mod to do it if I was fed up with doing the lists, hence, I had no idea what you were talking about and was just asking a question, hey ho   

Emma, good luck with the call this afternoon, will check in later to see how they're doing    

Minow - excellent news, good luck


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bored bored bored - where is everyone?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

[fly]COME ON EMMAS EMBIES[/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well if you remember one of my embies stayed at 4 cells and the other one dropped a cell but then gained it again before transfer.  They said it was perfectly ok as long as they go onto to divide again, but mine was only 5 & 4 cell albeit good looking embies!    MrC said embryo's always loose cells even in the natural world as they filter out the bad ones.  Now you've made me worried about my mere 5 & 4 cell   

Cheesy - did I miss something    I didn't see a funny comment to you from sho. breath 1, 2, 3 breath 1, 2, 3  

Hi Myra - how exciting getting your plan today

Sho - dig that mango out of your teeth girl! bet theres some real hangy bits


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I know but katherine said it was a risk that they might not divide so because i have others said she would try...well she has called again another 2 she thawed 1 didnt survive and the other one dropped a cell, so me and marlon asked her to do another 2 ...what are we like it was like who wants to be a millionaire..she must think im    didnt know yours had dropped a cell though


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash you need to breath 1..2..3.. will you stop freaking out     its worked love   

I have just watched Prof W and I was going to pop intotown now I look like Alice Cooper that cockney couple were so lovely what a nice bloke!

The other chap un-nerved me a bit, if my dh kept rubbing me like that I'd deck him!   anyway good luck to them, see it does work!

Emma     one of mine lost a cell but then carried on to divide! "Is that you final answer ?"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alice Cooper    i love you gill you make me laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - they can tell when they haven't survived the thaw like the one that didn't survive   but as long as they look good then there is still a chance they could go onto to divide.  But hey, as long as you don't mind using all your frosties then you may as well thaw them and then go for the best two tomorrow.  Yeh mine little darling was a 3 cell and only divided just before transfer, lazy bugger! bit like her mother     Good luck...don't get too down i'm sure they will divide away in that incubator tonight   

Gill - breathing 123, 123..... I can't help it....i'm allowed to freak out cause i am not on the 2nd week    Enjoy town alice


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont know if I can be bothered to go into town now, I just got the washing in and its   out there!

Emma how many snowies did you have was it 8 

Ok Tash go on freak   away!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i forgot to tell you all about my dream...I dreampt I was getting jiggy with dh but we wasn't having sex and in my dream I was saying I can't have the big 'O' cause I'm on my 2ww!   damn   Then in another part of the dream I dreampt I got my bfp and the levels were high!  See i don't get any rest from this 2ww even in my sleep  

Emma has 8       so no doubt 2 beatiful ones will be going in to where they belong tomorrow.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy   

Emma- OMG I thought we'd managed to calm NVH down, now she's gone mad again  You've got to watch her right now she's hanging on by a very thin thread

Are they keeping the ones that have thawed and survived? I didn't kow you could ask them to keep thawing. I thought as long as two survived and wre good enough that was it. See, I'm still learning this Woking stuff.

Back from the dentist and managed to retrieve mango from my bottom front teeth. i take it you have been there before NVH  Its the real down side to mango eating, but they taste so gggooooooddd!!!! 
All fine. Sparkly clean teeth, no work to be done, but I'll just relieve you of that £23   Bloody dentists!

Right!!! Let the mince pies.....COMMENCE!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

"getting joggy"!!!!!!     no of course you weren't having sex or getting the big O because you were working on yur fitness. I didn't realise you were into sports. do you and dh often "get joggy" together? How far do you go? Hopefully further than Mr Fingers, he only manages half a mile!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

seriously NVH, your mind is running over time hun. try to relax. I was going to say have you tried a nice lavender bath, but no doubt someone will say you can't have lavender because it causes uterine contractions and pustules to errupt on your face or something   Exhaust yourself through the day and go to bed too knackered for dreams or getting jiggy or joggy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i went back to amend the word    i got so excited I couldn't even write properly  
Oh yes I know the down sides of eating mangos all too well, they are lovely but boy do they make you suffer afterwards    you're there pulling out the stringy buggers all day  
Glad everything went well with the dentist though....  what you making the pies for    By the way the lavender is ok its the bath you can't have


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs your bump looks good.
Emma good luck on your frosties I am sure they will be fine and will restart dividing it has to take a bit of time to warm up I expect.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap 8 embies for me, they said it was my call as they are ok, she said that if they divide tomorrow they will pick the best out of all then re freeze the ones they dont use   so yes sho they wont throw them out yet...one didnt survive so they probably lobed that in the bin    

Ohhhh mince pies how lovely....  oi nvh you said i wasnt allowed any   why


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oi Sho - DH doesn't have any problems getting 'Joggy' it's just pedal power he can't cope with!!    

Ktx - FIne thanks - and you?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH has popped out to the shops so as he left the lap top on the bed I thought you could baby sit me whilst he is out!    
DH is convinced that because i didn't   go to the loo yesterday and haven't today that some of this pain is down to that so he's going out to get prune juice etc!  I've been on the pepermint tea Emma but DH convinced there's more to it.
I can't imagine being able to get into Woking tomorrow. I can still hardly move...oh and still going a bit black when i stand up so BP must still be down.
How long did you all take to get over EC? It wasn't this bad last time I'm sure. Mind you I keep getting sharp pain around my right shoulder that makes it hard for me to breath so I wonder if it was tricky for them yesterday and I had to be man handled a bit.


Em - I hope you get lovely embies, exactly what you are looking for!  
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - are you and cheesy reading a different thread    i didn't say you couldn't have any pies    well i don't think so anyway  

Kerry - think you're reading the same thread as cheesy and emma

God i am really confused - are them some secret posts I can't see


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - just seen sho's comment about your dh      phew thought i was going crazy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow, maybe its just the affects of GA...it affects people in different ways.  I reckon all this talk of pooing out a bean has frightened your bowels    Give woking a call and see what they say.  Are you drinking loads of water


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - the pain around your shoulder could be trapped wind, everytime I have had procedures I get wind trapped there - the peppermint tea should help or try some extra strong mints.

NVH - how very dare you - me going  , I don't think so!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

FIngers, glad to hear that you get trapped wind there - I thought I was going mad!
I don't really want to bother them at the clinic - they had enough of me at the hospital yesterday! I'll see how I get on over the next few hours I reckon. I'm sure i'm better than I was earlier. I'm still trying to drink water but it's off putting coz it's hard to get to the loo (down a flight of stairs which at the moment is tricky!) and it's quite painful to wee as well. Last time Mr R did the ec and it was fine...this time it was Mr C..hmmmmm. Mind you if it ..I mean when it all works I'll be so greatful to Mr C I'll forgive him this pain!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad to hear your ok Kerry I am doing well too however I am Sooooooooooooooooo tired today I feel like I cant keep my eyes open


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Minow poppet if things are going black when you stand up please give them a ring.

The shoulder tip pain is usually 'referred' pain from stuff irritating your diaphragm, maybe a little fluid is sitting up there after dribbling out of one of your follies, that's not such a problem although its sore I know. But if your BP is low enough for you to be feeling so dizzy you may need checking out. I suspect it wasn't the victoria wing crowd that had to deal with you yesterday so you won't be bothering them and thats what they are there for

DH is insisting I ring them to ask if we can have nooky  and I can still go to the gym - after my miscarriage he's a bit anxious........

Sarah xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - I found that raising my knees to my chest helped release the trapped 
wind in the shoulder blades - nice image huh?

Ktx - why are you tired, have you been out gallivanting again you dirty stopout!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- 


Trapped wind is murder I know. it could be that minow. If your sore in the abdomen its certainly the soreness after ec. I really suffered the first time. Am I right in thinking you had more follicles this time. I reckon the more follicles the pain. It was definitely not as bad for me the second time. can you take sme pain killers. Arnica is meant to be good to take now ready for tomorrow. It helps with the bruising.

can't remember who asked why I'm making mince pies, its basically because my dh loves them. xmas starts on the 1st Dec for him and he likes to have a pie a day on the run up to the main event. I'm out with my b*tches tomorrow  so no time to cook for him. Hence why I'm doing it tonight.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If only I dont know but I am really really tired I know I was tired last time on Stimms and I am on a higher dose of Menopur this time so I am assuming thats what it is, roll on EC I say


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minwo - I get pains in my shoulder from the GA - I remember after my first ectopic I made the nurses put me on a heart monitor as I swore blind I was having a heart attack or something! but I've learned that it's the after effeects of GA. Take it easy tonight, go sit on the loo for half an hour with a good magazine or a book - you will NOT want to do this ater ET tomorrow (cos your mind will play tricks and you will be sure they will fall out, even though they can't!) so go empty yourself!

Emma -                thinking of your little frosties - I hope they are all ok.

Nvh - you can have the big O - just not via sex! I had one on my 2ww and so did emma (nice dreams!) and there is a poll in the voting room and it seems it might even HELP!!! Loads of people who have had one (DIY) went on to get BFP so go flick the bean girl!

Sho - £23! that was CHEAP! mine charges £50 just to walk through the door!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Minow      
[fly]come on emmas frosties..divide...divide[/fly]
Myra......have you got your bag of goodies yet.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I really suffered last time too, didnt even want to go to woking for e/t as felt like i was going to be sick and couldnt walk but the peppermint tea should get the old farts moving  

Well we have 4 embies thawed that are all ok all 3 cell which Katherine said is normal as long as they are 4-5 cell tomorrow will be fine


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

YIPPEE...great news Emma


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash and Hatser how ya doin my lovelies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- Good mews 

wildcat- well thanks! You've set the tone for tomorrow then! by the way I pmed you ages ago


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

hows everyone else....off to Woking Sat to hopefully finish my   Xmas shopping


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I disappear to do some work for 30 minutes and you've all written tons  
I want mince pies now......


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- all the best love. Once you get into December every shopping centre turns into a nut house. Done my shopping thank God, although my moms present is a bit crao and I may have to replace that one. but if I can't be bothered, she does have something to unwrap. She's not that great at getting me xmas presents though so..... a golf umbrella has to be the best one of her crap presents...to me!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

A golf umbrella....do you play golf


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Emma Fingers are firmly crossed for them over night and they are all nice and juicy for ET tomorrow.

What time are you in as I am there at 2pm for my progress scan

Kx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just installed Internet Explorer 7 on a couple of PC and it is really good.
Bet you all wanted to know that useless bit of info


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

no I don't and I didn't when I was 12 when the fantastic gift was given. what a crap xmas that was.  there were other gifts of similar quality that year


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i remember getting a snoopy soap from my brothers and on the side of the box it said 'for men'


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I got given a 2nd hand t-shirt once  It wasnt even my size - for a 10-12 year old - I was 20!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bless my dh - well if this lot doesn't get things moving then nothing will!!!....A dose of Calfig, a couple of lovely fresh figs and a glass of prune juice (good job I like my fruit!). Mind you it's so tricky getting downstairs that maybe I aught to move into the bathroom down there all ready or it could be a bit of a nasty mess!  

Em - what time you in tomorrow?

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate and minow-im in at 11.30 so will miss you both and bendy as she is in for a scan too  

Good luck with your scan kate    

Minow-Good luck with e/t    

Bendy-Good luck with your scan   

Debs no mince pies for you as you already look like you have eaten 50 boxes already


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - I was a bit like that on Menopur - how come you are on higher dose? I thought that with PCOS you wouldn't need extra stimms? 

I remember my nan knitting me a jumper one year and she had done the neck hole the same size as the wrist - would have had to have a pea head to get into it!! Other useless presents include a coffee machine from my vile brother and sister in law who know we don't drink coffee!!   

Ali - thanks for that!! 

Well done Emma - divide frosties divide


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- nice picture you've conjured up there, thanks.

second hand t-shirt....nice

In second place after the golf umbrella is a tea caddy, filled with tea!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

emma74 said:


> Debs no mince pies for you as you already look like you have eaten 50 boxes already


 I'm eating for two and I WILL have mince pies!

.... or maybe another bar of choccy. 
BTW whoever originally posted about Hotel Chocolate is in trouble with my bank manager


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers- jumper  that's funny. My dh got a knitted grey, yes grey jumper with Mr T on the front!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

lavender soap  

Ps debs it was sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have to take the blme for hotel choclat. i see you are converted then. what's your favourite?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear Sho - have I put you off your mince pies!  

Em, I'm glad you've got some good embies to choose from. You going for 1 or 2?

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma  what if I was going to keep that secret. you dropped me right in it then!!!  Grass


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I had the pure choccy balls dusted in cocoa powder - yummy! 

  Sho
Emma - you're in trouble now!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nothing could put me off my mince pies. I've got 12 hot and steamy ones now. yummy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

stop it - I want mince pies


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

well good luck to all of you for tomorrows, scans, ET, injections...will be thinking of you all   
Catch up tomorrow
xxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh i've not seen those. I like the small slabs. swis milk choc.Lovely. when you go in you find something new every time. I have discovered the hot chocolate now. theyar actual balls of chocolate that you drop in hot milk I think and dissolve. They come with flavours as wel like cinnamon, gingr, mint. Got to get some for those cold winter nights.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

mince pies, chocolate... *thud*

*Deb has come over all peculiar*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

just sampled a mince pie, you know for quality control. We're never having shop bought ones again!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry sho    

Minow-Will see what Mr R says as i dont think i want twins now after all the scares recently   what about you hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - send some here puuurrrllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't start talking about chocolate or I'll have to stop on the way home and buy a family size bar of Whole Nut     - I wonder if you cn eat choc whilst sitting on an exercise bike? Maybe it will negate all the calories if I pedal whilst I eat  

Sho - my jumper was bright pink and bows of ribbon all over it and as I was 14 at the time and seriously cool I wouldn't have worn it even it wasn't made for a peahead!! Might have worn the Mr T one though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

We're still going for 2 (although leslie said 2 to 1 so I reckon we won't get twins!   )
DH is a twin and I know we hear lots of scare stories but then a lot of singleton pregnancies can go wrong too and I work on the principle we hear more scare stories than positive ones.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off ladies

Good luck to all having scans,e/t and e/c tomorrow      

Have a good evening all
Emmaxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right all - I'm off so I can pretend to have done something constructive before DH gets home. 

Best of luck for tomorrow Emma and Minow 

 to everyone else

Deb


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

afternon everyone

Emma - great news about your embies   - good job you had so many to choose from - didnt realise they cold re-freeze them  

Minow - well dun hun - 4 embies yay     - sorry you are feeling sore there - make sure you rest up

nvh - you taken wildcats advice and flicked your bean yet then? 

just been for a decaf latte - felt good being out of the house! tiny weeny bit of brown spotting but otherwise feel completely normal now and i dont ike it  

ugh mince pies - definitely overated


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My grandmother always knitted out school jumpers. Recently someone made contact through friends reunited and she said she remebered my hand knitted jumpers. They were very good, she was a good knitter but Noone else ever had ones like it...I just wanted to be the same as everyone else.
Mind you last year I made all our christmas pressies...I knitted scarves and made fleece hats for the kids. They are all girls so they were all pink and mauve and sparkley. Looked very cute having 5 under 5's all wearing them. The grown ups got more grown up scarves...no pink and glitter for them.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma, minow, ktx and anyone else who's having scans, egg transfers or egg and spoon races - good luck!!!

It's going to be a busy couple of weeks in the run up to Christmas, so fingers crossed that everyone gets the real pressie they deserve  

off-topic - when wildcat mentioned bean flicking the first thing that came ot mind was Subbuteo ... sometimes I am such a bloke ..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't get me wrong Minow - I think hand made stuff is great but there are limitations, like the neckhole needs to be big enough to get your head through!! I keep trying to persuade my family to go back to just giving homemade prezzies, it would be a lot cheaper and you'd have to put more thought into it. Mind you, I'm not as domesticated as you and I can't cook, sew or knit so i'd probably have to give everyone plants or something!!

MrW - Subbuteo       

Good luck Emma, Minow, Ktx and Bendy for tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - PMSL at the peahead jumper    

Hatster - Nvh has gone quiet so I reckon she's off doing it now! 

Emma - good luck for tomorrow hun     grow embies grow.  

Minow - I need a new scarf - you can knit me a nice extra long one if you get bored!! black is the best colour - goes with everything   

Debs - you will have to go buy some mince pies, I'm lazy and I just buy mine - I have made them before and Sho you are right, they are nicer home made. Perhaps I'll have a go this year nearer xmas.  I like making sausage rolls too, I put branston pickle in some before I cook them - makes them really yummy.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Mr W

Been looking at horoscopes....just for fun or course but!.....
Mystic Meg from the Sun says "This is also the most fertile month – for the birth of babies and ideas. "
Russel grant says "there's a romantic aura surrounding you under this week's promising planetary positions and it could mean big things for you."


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well girls and boy I am feeling very tired now and dh has just come up stairs and given me the look that says you are meant to be resting and not "chatting" away so I think I may have a snooze...give this stuff a chance to work it's magic   
If I don't come on again goodluck to everyone else for tomorrow as well....get ready for some more Pupo girls...coming to a chat thread near you very soon!
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma, well done, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you  

Minow, hope you start to feel better soon  

Sho, glad the dentist wasnt to bad  

Ali, hi hun  

Hello to everyone else, well i did get my bag of goodies, felt abit like a junkie walking around with a bag full of syringes, well test date for me will be 26th Jan, if all goes according to plan


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Night night minow - good luck for tommorow - PUPO here you come  

Mr W -   - i love subuteo!!

wildcat - think you might be right - might get Mr hatster to flick mine tonight - medicinal reasons of course  

i think minow should knit us all a nice scarf whilst sh is on the 2ww


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- 26th Jan will be here before you know it. honestly

aparently nov is the best month for giving birth. most babies are born in Nov. why you ask?  Valentines day.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

'Flicking your beans' please stop this talk you at once


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster - go girl! No harm in it - DO NOT be alarmed if  you feel a little cramping after though, it is TOTALLY harmless and is just the uterus contracting - The first time this happened to me it scared me and I did a LOT of research and it's ok, but I am convinced it helps with a BFP! 

Take it easy minow!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon all

Emma, thats great news I am sure they'll be dividing lots by tomorrow     me too, I didnt realise they could re-freeze, not that I have any   but one is good enough for me if thats my deal   

Minow - good luck for tomorrow    

Sarah - I would be careful with the gym honey, I was told to stop my aerobics classes from April when I was stimming and not to go there during the first 3 months of pregnancy. I know pregnant women do so I suppose its a personal choice, I suspect they can do a special programme for you, just be careful the first three months honey   I replaced the 3 classes a week with swimming and I walk about a mile a day anyway so I have only put on 2.5 stone so far, which I know isint brilliant   but isint too bad   I did do a couple of aerobic lessons around about 6 months pregnant but found it quite hard but to be honest my "normal" classes were high impact and altho I took it easy, I could feel my heart pounding as it works twice as hard with bubba/placenta etc.. anyway love, just a personal experience but I do agree in keeping fit during pregnancy seeing as the strenght you need during labour......... apparently   I was told the knees and thighs need to be strong  

MrW - Flicking beans   

Myra - good luck for the next stage, testing 26th Jan will be here before you know it     

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I've missed and up and coming events, not been with it last 48 hours or so but wish you all the very best    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

cheesy - are you feelig better?

Wildcat - i've heard of a few peope that got the big O in their sleep whilst on 2ww and got a bfp - have heard that   can be of benefit before ET as well - not a good idea for minow but maybe Emma should give it a go  
nvh is taking her time isnt she? maybe she is going for multiples


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bit better thanks Hatster   will be back to work tomorrow   still its only one day then 3 weeks left   

I dont think I had the big O in 2 ww although we did have sex towards the end of the 2ww cause I didnt think it had worked cause of all the pains/cramps and I know it sounds awful but sex always used to bring my period on so it was kinda a test to see what happened, put me out of my misery and all that   but I have to say orgasms around 18 weeks OMG   FABULOUS, this lasted for about 3 weeks, very horny   Hardly had to do anything but have really gone off it since about 7 months  

Where's tash then? Have I missed something  

love to all
cheesybxx

p.s sorry just re-read the orgasms didnt last 3 weeks PMSL   I aint that lucky and he aint that good


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy, that's funny


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off for the evening. Dh is back from work soon and I miss him when he goes away. you never know maybe I'll have a O that lasts 3 weeks  wow can you imagine. I reckon that could kill you. the french call the O "the little death". Factoid


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

cheesy - wildcat suggested that nvh flick her bean to help get a bfp!! 3 week orgasm - now that would be nice  

night sho   have a nice evening


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

God the conversations we have on here!! 

Am off home - back on later after my ride (bike not DH)!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I see Hatster    

Have a good evening Sho   

Fingers - enjoy your ride   

I am off for a swim me thinks, feel like a real scum bag with a crusty face   no comments please its all snot and only snot


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi you lot, i am not flicking my bean thank you    am tempted tho    
Haster - you gonna try it, i'm too scared with the whole uterus contracting and all that!  If it happened my dream ofcourse then its out of my control!

Wildcat - are you sure that the big 'O' is ok?  

Sho - have a good evening, hope you wasn't referring to me as one of your biatches   
Enjoy those mince pies 

Myra - welcome to the junkie club  

Emma -    for your 4  Wish you loads of luck tomorow, we'll be thinking about you     

Gill - don't vom, bet you flick your bean too  

Minow - good luck tomorrow for ET too   

Ali - sorry i missed ya....  snoopy soap for me    sent you an email hun 

Been pmsl reading the last few pages of posts


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash - yeah the big O is fine honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - gosh I am soooooooooo tempted now.  But what about all that uterine contractions?  If you can't have pineapple juice why is the big 'O' ok  

Haster - when you say normal, do you mean like as if nothing has happened normal


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - yeah it is fine - read this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0 more ppl got BFP after having one than the other choices! The contractions are just what happens when you O, it's normal but it feels a bit weird after - but I had one and I've had several since and I'm fine and so is BB. I did a lot of internet searching and everywhere I looked it said it was ok.

Cheesy - enjoy your swim. OOOO [email protected] looking forward to 18 weeks then 

Hatster - I've had 3 big O's in my sleep now - first one was on first 2ww - 2nd one was on 2nd 2ww and the 3rd was last week! - It's fab, you wake up and boom there it is! NICE....... Emma had one too on her 2ww last time - same night as me!! (no we weren't sleeping together!)

Sho - enjoy having DH home tonight, you can practise the 3 week O! lol

Myra - well done on getting your needles etc, now you will feel like a junkie!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - yes that sort of normal apart from sore boobies but thats normal for me anyway - is that what you feel like? i have come to the conclusion that i am not going to be happy with whatever i'm feeling  
still a bit scared to have the big O but really fancy it  
omg - i thought a small glass of pineapple juice was ok?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will most definately vom you know   now STOP IT 

Emma & Minow good luck for tom I will thinking of you both     

Enjoy your swim crusty nostrils  

Myra- good on ya for collecting your stuff man  

Hatster-     

Sho- enjoy your snuggly evening with DH, get naked and wear just a mince pie on each boob, that will please him  

Good luck to everyone   who is at Woking tommorrow  

Have fun meeting up, dont talk about me  , I will miss you all 

Bye for now
Gill xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

3 week long 'O'....now that would be something you lucky thing you!  Another good reason to get pg  

Thanks for the info Wildcat.

Gill - stop pretending you're a prude (sp) cause we all know that you're totally the opposite! 

Cheesy - hope you don't snot in the pool    Have a good swim, I must say you are very impressive swimming every day.

Just in the midlde of frying some chicken legs and chicken strips....my own secret recipe and mums seasoning   Better than kentucky!  

Anyway off to stuff my face..

Good luck to all thats visiting nuffield tomorrow   

IACGMOOH is on at 8 tonight don't forget


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell you lot can chat   

Nvh-As wildcat says we both had big O's and we both got a bfp   

Fingers-You sure your riding a bike and not d/h  

Just been shopping and watching eastenders then shower and bed up at 6am  

Might pop on later if i can be bothered  

Love you all 
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -           for your embies and ET tomorrow.

Gill - here is the af dance that I promised you....
            hope that works....

Wildcat - just read all the pages on that poll and it seems it won't harm but still  

Anyway, i'm off for the night...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just popped on to do an embie grow dance for Emma!!!

                         


Bet they'll all do you proud Em.... I'll text you tomo babes.

Love to everyone!
Bendybird.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Back again

ta for the dance af showed up about 7pm so thats me back on the the tx train again, bring it on..................................         

Good luck for tom Em's & Minow, I will look forward to hearing your good news when I get in!

Sleep tight!

Love
Gill  x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - good luck tomorrow hon         Was definitely riding the bike - 3miles again tonight - would've done a bit more but IACGMOOH came on early tonight. Might ride DH later  

Gill - glad AF turned up and you can get back on the ol' rollercoaster again.


Minow - good luck tomorrow too        hope you're feeling a bit better..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Pmsl   you dirty minx  

Thanks Girls  

Bendy-Good luck for your scan  

Cant believe i will see the lovely Mr R tomorrow     lady garden is looking ver lush i must say   

Minow-  hope everything goes well

Kate-   for your scan too 

Gill-Glad a/f turned up


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck to Emma and Minow tomorrow, or should that be today. I'll be thinking of you while I sip my gingerbread latte!!

                                                                                     
    


Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah

I cant sleep im so nervous   i hope they run out of gingerbread and milk so you lot cant have your latte's


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma you meanie, that's so unfair - I love gingerbread lattes. Did you sleep in the end.......it would be a shame if you were snoring when Mr R is busy down below!!!!

I keep waking up really early with indigestion, probably not surprising since I made enchiladas for tea last night. 

Good luck again ladies. Minow its hard to believe this day is finally finally here - well done

Sarah xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck to all the ladies having embryo transfer today. I will be thinking of you while I'm filling my face with gingerbread lattes and muffins. Seriously, we will be thinking of you. I hope it goes well for all of you  

Minow- hope you're feeling a bit better as well.

Hello to everybody else


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My goodness i don't know where to start, you all chat loads, can't keep up.  having been at work, its taken be ages to read the last pages................

Thanks for all the welcomes from everyone.  You all seem to know each other very well 

its great to read all your messages of encouragement and support to each other love bali x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Bali

you're right it is very hard to keep up. you have to keep checking because there are pages to read in a matter of hours. we've all got nothing better to do 

It is nice to have the support though. hope you are well


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi sho28,

I'm well, tired from work, off for my aqua session at the pool soon.  Don't feel i want to go as its cold and wet outside, feel like curling up on the sofa with a good book, but i have to get this weight off. 

Whats going on with you.  Have you all been chatting for long time?  I guess you are all around the woking area?  Do you all meet up?

Sorry lots of questions  bali x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Minow and Emma - lots of positive vibes being sent to both today           

Good luck girlies with scans today     

Can't believe David Gest got voted off last night - didn't want him to win but he has been great entertainment...

Bali - sorry I haven't replied to your pm - will do later today. Hope you are doing OK... 

Those of you meeting up enjoy your gingerbread lattes and muffins - think of us poor so and so's stuck at work drinking crap bulk bought tea!! 


Hello everyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Just a quicky as packing to go to the MIL's 

Good news on the house front - WE HAVE SKIRTING BOARDS   Sad how the little things cheer you up!  We are livign back at home now (as of last night) whilst they decorate - should be about 2 weeks - then the carpets should be fitted and we can put the house straight before xmas  I'm such a happy little bunny this morning.

Unfortunately though DH broke the loo last night - not funny at 4 am when you have to climb downstairs over all the tools and stuff to go to the loo with your squashed and very full bladder  He's off to B&Q in a mo to buy a new ball cock - told him he could use his as it wasn't good for anything else   

Hope everything goes well for those with scans and e/t today 

Have a great w/e

Deb


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

No worries kerry,

Been busy at work myself 
Doing alright though, weight comming off slowly, speak to you later love bali x


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello I am new!

Myra and Emma kindly told me to pop over hear, I am on the waiting list for ICSI (depending on whether we can find any of DP's sperm) we have an appointment with Dr Curtis on 7th March - seems like a lifetime!!

Any feedback on the clinic or specifically Dr Curtis would be really helpful and also to let me know how you are all getting on.

Do Woking specialise in IVF rather than ICSI?  Just a question as I know a lot of you are having IVF.

George
x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi George,

My DH and I are waithing for ICSI at the Nutfield, just have too loose a few pounds first.  Welcome to the thread, i'm fairly new too.  My DH has a very low sperm count so have to go for ICSI, March will fly round, its good to have a date to focus on 

Good luck, keep chatting love bali x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, you must be shattered up that late, hope alls well this morning love and those embies worked hard ready to be implanted    

Debs - sorry to hear about your cracked loo   buy a rubber ring to use in the meantime, it wont go to waste anyway   

Minow - thinking of you this morning    

Gill - glad AF arrived   good luck for the next rollacoaster ride honey    

George - welcome, I had ICSI at Woking due to severe endo and partner will low count   I was under Mr Riddle but only saw him once   Mr Curtis did my ET as Riddle was on holiday and I have to say Curtis was very kind to me and gentle   For obvious reasons he is my angel   

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s Tash, did you get to flick your bean  

p.s one more week till my next milestone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Georgie, sorry I don't know about ICSI as I am there for IVF. My first cycle was abandoned due to me ovulating early but am due to start next cycle on Xmas Day!! I am with Mr C, only seen him a couple of times so far but he is lovely. The girls on here rave about Mr R but I think they are just jealous!! Good luck with your tx and Bali is right March will come round very quickly, particularly if you stick around and chat with this 'chatty' lot!! I'm sure one of the girls will be able to advise on the ICSI question.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Just done some housework and catching up here.

Minow shoudl be PUPO by now and Emma will be PUPing!   not long to go till you meet your snowbabies em! 

Welcome Georgie - get used to the madhouse - and check in every 2 hours or you will never keep up with this lot!

Morning Cheesy!

Emma - we WILL have our lattes - I was going to have one for you, don't think I will now      

Deb - congrats on the skirting boards! what's next?

Who else is there?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome George, the clinic are fab, very friendly and relaxed. The time will fly by until March I bet. Sho joined in when she was waiting to start and the time just disappeared. 

Sarah xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - Emma will be PUPing!! Are you saying she's a dawg!!    

Debs - glad you are back in and fingers crossed that you will be sorted for Christmas - it's been a long old slog hasn't it? Yippee for skirting boards!! 

BTW Wildcat - congrats on 14 weeks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah congrats Wildcat


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

And congrats on 33 weeks cheesy


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you to you all - you all seem lovely!!!  

I guess it will go quickly with all you lot and its brilliant to hear positive feedback.

We are carrying on with the investigative tests but will still have the treatment at Woking.

x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning ladies

Looking forward to our meet today ladies...warning, I am possessed, or should I say obsessed...I am saying this really quietly...'i don't think its worked'...this meet could've come at a better time!  I apologise in advance  

Georgie - welcome to the our thread.  MrC is lovely and so are all the nurses at nuffield.  They are so friendly and we all love it there, esp as we can talk about them all on here and they don't know  
March will be here before no time once we turn the corner into the new year.
I am having ICSI and currently on my 2ww at the moment.  If this doesn't work, dh will have to have TESA ot PESA to get the   out. Their ICSI success rates are better than IVF.
Don't tell me emma is posting on yet another thread  

Emma/Minow - thinking of you two today....welcome to the loony 2ww bin! 

Kerry - hope you enjoyed your ride last night  

Cheesy - my lips are      Wooohooo another milestone  

Wildcat - congrats...not sure what for    I suspect you've hit a milestone too    I've missed a post somewhere  

Hi Bali - we all know each other pretty well but have only had one big meet but some people couldn't attend.  As you can see we are pretty open with each other.  They've all got dirty minds on here and sometimes it really disgusts me  

Bendy - hi hun, where you going for ET    hows the progynova treating you  

Gill - another lovely day at work for you  

Sho - no muffins for you girl  

Got to go and shower in a  minute....my body will go into shock, its not used to being clean this early


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash

Have a lovely meet up today ladies  

Thanks Fingers  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you ladies - Every week that passes amazes me that we got here, still terrified things will go wrong - the bleeding tailed of yesterday but is back this morning and a little pinkier, sigh.  Still 14 weeks is fab for me, but not quite won the lottery yet!  

Congrats Cheesy - only 7 weeks to go for you! 

Fingers - I was going to type pooping but PUPing came out instead! I bet she is on her way now to see her beloved Mr R!

Nvh - How do you know?  You are just having nervous jitters, I felt the same at your stage, remember I was testing daily and I hadn't seen a line so I was convinced it haqdn't worked - how wrong was I  We will sort ou out later though hun, a couple of gingerbread lattes and you'll be fine!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - I'm not sure I would like ginger bread latte's ....besides isn't that really carby    
14 wks -    after ivf you would atleast expect a reasonably worry free pregnancy    I'm sure the end result will make everything worth while and you are an inspiration to all that have bleeding to know that it doesn't necessarily mean bad news.

Off for a shower now.... have a lovely day and the gossips will be back later...
No emma, sho, wildcat, and moi  - looks like its gonna be a quiet afternoon


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

NVH shall I bring my hypnotherapy CD You sound as though it might help just now. Or I could just bring brandy and we can slip it into your latte. At the very least we can stop you obsessing for a while

Sarah xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

looks like it then


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - I'll echo wildcat's comment about her not thinking it had worked. The 2ww was a constant to-ing and fro-ing, swinging wildly between "it has worked" to "it hasn't" and all points in-between. To be honest the whole thing was one long bout of agony (till you get to teh end).

Just bear in mind the embies are so very very tiny that you won't feel anything yet and your body is going to hell and back as a result of injections, anal insertions and the like, to be honest I'm amazed anyone feels anything that early on!!!

The most important thing in the world is to stay positive right now, believe in yourself, believe in the treatment and believe that right now something is happenign in the geographical spot just above the naughty bits - good luck to you and keep everything crossed (wildcat will beat some sense into you over a latte later!!)

Emma, Minow - think sticky!!!

cheesey - think ... cheesy ....(!)

Everyone else - hoorah, it's Friday !!!!!


MrW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

still here  

MrW - awww thanks    I hear what you are saying and it makes so much sense.  Maybe I should record you saying that and just play it over and over again.  I'm sure your mrs will knock some sense into me.

Sarah - got two hypnotherapy cd's thanks, i bought the ivf one a while ago.  Was listening to it every day on my first week, but have slipped a bit. She starts to get on my damn nerves after a while and I can't wait for it to finish    so thought it was best to leave it for a while.

Cheesy - hope you feel better today..

I am REALLY off for a shower now.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash   CD's   would drive me mental aswell


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

anybody know where you can get good cheap rubber rings this time of year, none on ebay, none in argos or woolworths? Cant really sit on the ones with the attached children's swans and animals alike can I  

cheers
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

How festive would that be - just imagine - "HO HO HO, Look at my 'O'" etc etc, nothing says festivally pregnant like sitting down on Xmas Day with an inflatable swan sticking out from your wossname - and if anyone questions you just smile sweetly and say "if you think this is bad, you should the inflatable I left in the bedroom!!!!"



cheesyb said:


> anybody know where you can get good cheap rubber rings this time of year, none on ebay, none in argos or woolworths? Cant really sit on the ones with the attached children's swans and animals alike can I


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am hoping she doesnt come xmas day     although I am having acupuncture at 39 weeks if no show to start me off


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - I don't like the gingerbread ones either, so have a non fat, decaf latte with me - they taste just the same (and I'm fussy with lattes!), getting you out will be good!

Sarah - will you be having regular or gingerbread? I know sho goes for the gingerbread ones!

Cheesy - Try medical sites:

http://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/products.php?catID=24&subID=129&gclid=CPje1sKY8YgCFRhWMAodag4hiw
http://www.genmedical.com/store/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=d116.html
http://www.benefitsnowshop.co.uk/shop/detail.asp?bid=BZDY-2903323

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Wildcat, I cant get into first or last one but middle one looks good, thanks alot


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wildcat it will be skinny decaf gingerbread latte with no cream and a skinny peach and raspberry muffin. Si and I have coffee at Starbucks most saturday mornings and thats my usual. If I don't leave soon I shall miss you all so see you at 1.

Sarah xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have fun ladies


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

anyone else up for a chat whilst the gossips are away


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WICOE 

(Women In Charge Of Everything) 
is proud to announce the opening of its    
EVENING CLASSES FOR MEN! 
OPEN TO MEN ONLY
ALL ARE WELCOME 

Note: due to the complexity and level of difficulty, each course will accept a maximum of eight participants 

The course covers two days, and topics covered in this course include: 

DAY ONE 

HOW TO FILL ICE CUBE TRAYS
Step by step guide with slide presentation 

TOILET ROLLS-DO THEY GROW ON THE HOLDERS?
Roundtable discussion 

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN LAUNDRY BASKET & FLOOR
Practising with hamper (Pictures and graphics) 

DISHES & SILVERWARE; 
DO THEY LEVITATE/FLY TO KITCHEN SINK 
OR DISHWASHER BY THEMSELVES?
Debate among a panel of experts. 

REMOTE CONTROL
Losing the remote control - Help line and support groups 

LEARNING HOW TO FIND THINGS 
Starting with looking in the right place
instead of turning the house upside down while screaming - 
Open forum 


DAY TWO

EMPTY MILK CARTONS; 
DO THEY BELONG IN THE FRIDGE OR THE BIN? 
Group discussion and role play

HEALTH WATCH; 
BRINGING HER FLOWERS IS NOT HARMFUL TO YOUR HEALTH 
PowerPoint presentation

REAL MEN ASK FOR DIRECTIONS WHEN LOST
Real life testimonial from the one man who did 

IS IT GENETICALLY IMPOSSIBLE TO SIT QUIETLY 
AS SHE PARALLEL PARKS? 
Driving simulation

LIVING WITH ADULTS; 
BASIC DIFFERENCES BETWEEN
YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR PARTNER 
Online class and role playing

HOW TO BE THE IDEAL SHOPPING COMPANION 
Relaxation exercises, meditation and breathing techniques 

REMEMBERING IMPORTANT DATES
& CALLING WHEN YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE
Bring your calendar or PDA to class 

GETTING OVER IT; 
LEARNING HOW TO LIVE WITH BEING WRONG ALL THE TIME 
Individual counsellors available


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

hello my dears.......make way for a pupo lady!  

Of the 4 embies, they picked the best 2 (a 4 cell and a 3, nearly 4 cell). the other 2 hadn't done so well and weren't good enough to freeze. But what matters is that we have 2 on board. Itzy and Bitzy as they are now called. We did take a photo and will add it later though the quality isn't good.

We had such a bad night last night. It turned out I was badly constipated but I had never known pain like it, I was screaming. We nearly called a doctor but thank goodness by this morning it had eased....I got to go to sleep just 45 minutes before the alarm was due to go off! So now I and my little ones are lounging on the sofa.

Hope all went well for Emma too.

lol to you all
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Minow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - congrats on being PUPO with Itzy and Bitzy               Glad the pain has eased now, take care of yourself and Itzy and Bitzy...... 

At least we'll have some peace and quiet on here with the noisy ones at Starbucks


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

That's great news Minow - you have a lovely day lounging with your embies!  

Love it Cheesy    They are so true, especially 'LEARNING HOW TO FIND THINGS 
Starting with looking in the right place instead of turning the house upside down while screaming - Open forum '  

NVH - I know this must be awful for you but try and stay positive     Not long to go now x

Hope it's all going well for Emma - can't wait to hear how she get son

Good luck with your scan Kate

Hello George -they are a great bunch on here.  

Bali - I think there have been two meet ups so far.  I didn't go to the first but about 18 were at the second, it was lovely to put faces to names.

So jealous of you all meeting up this afternoon while I'm stuck here    Hope you have a great time though  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Have to tell you girls this - we had Sainsburys Delivery today and my accident we gained an additiional bag.  Which would normally be a bonus!

Except for the fact that they were Pampers XL Pull Ups!   Is that a sign?

Thanks again for making me feel so welcome.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good omen to me Georgie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what an omen, I'd say so love   

Something spooky happended to me last night aswell, was watching tv on sky and you know when you press the numbers to change channels, well I wasnt doing anything, or near it or leaning on the control and it flashed up 77_ wonder if it means I will give birth on the 7th or it will weight 7'7oz    told hubby and he said "oh stop it" he hates things like that  

thank god it wasnt 666    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

666 Cheesy - maybe it'll take 7 hours 7 minutes. Buit I think more likely 7lb 7 - might open a book on the birth weight of baby cheesy - my guess is 7lb 7


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

minow - go go go! ! ! ! ! Always amuses me to see what people call their embies/little ones before they know the sex, "it" always seems so impersonal so we're calling Project Wildcat "BB" (baby bump) until we know more.

Cheesey -       grr to you and your anti-bloke-ist posting   the equivalent for women should include topics such as :

* Successful makeup application in less than 45 minutes
* Shoes are not an essential food group
* How to pass Primark (without the use of prunes or other artificial aids)

Now, wonder how emma got on ...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah should do a sweep stake  

I'd settle for 7 hours 7 minutes tho cause apparently the average first time round is at least 16 hours   and thats counted from established labour i.e from 4/5 cm dilated


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry Mister    , its true tho, you gotta admit


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

16 hours    and wildcat was worrying that when our time is due I might be late cos of the 90 minute commute home from work ..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - 16 hours   - what pain relief are you planning Cheesy - I'd be give me the whole lot!!! ((wuss)) I'd organise the sweepstake but I have no idea how to!! Maybe everyone should just copy list and add their guess.

Fingers - 7lb 7oz  

MrW - how to pass Primark without the use of prunes      Are you and Wildcat going to find out the sex of wildkit/BB?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies and lovely Mr Wildcat....

just read through some posts, you guys do chat some!

Emma congrats for getting two good ones on board my lovely!  I thought I'd see you there but i often just keep my head down and read the magazines......i read OK today with Tom  and Katie's wedding!

Wildcats- congrats on getting to 14 weeks!  Soon that bump will be poking right out! Must be lovely to be nearly half way...well done!

NHV- hope you are not stressing too much....i have a good feeling bout us all, I'm sure we are all going to have a really specail Christmas this year!

Minow- lovely names for your embies,  rest lots and keep them snug and warm

Chessy- have you got the nursery ready?  Not long to go now!

Mine was called Derek last time...long story and Mr Curtis must have thought we were bonkers!

My scan went well, lining is 10.3.she said it was very good but last time mine was 11.6 but as long as its OK thats fine with me  

So embies will be thawed tues am and going in for ET at 4....getting very nervous now!!  STay strong snow babies   

Love to everyone I've missed!

Bended.xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - well done on your lining, good luck for Tuesday      Why derek?    Have you though of a name for your embies this time?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingers - yup, we don't want *any* surprises with this baby so we'll be finding out the sex ASAP

bendy: good luck for Tuesday!!!!

All of a sudden the world's gone exciting and everyone's nipping into Woking !!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bet it goes quiet again when I restart   Everyone will be PG already by then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey you lot can chat  

Bendy-Well done thats an excellent lining dont worry as it will carry on increasing with the progynova till tuesday   

Cheesy-You make me laugh with your omens  

Bali-Hello hope your ok  

Georgie-Glad you made your way over here welcome  

Minow-well done honey for getting to this point   

Hi to kerry and everyone else

Kate-Hope your scan went well  

Wll e/t went fine i love Mr R still   Anne and Leah came in and saw me to say hello which was nice  
I have 1 5 cell and 1 4 cell on board Mr R told me to go with the two so there you are...better not be twins  

Well you lot with the latte's hope you dont get lumpy milk in it from where its gone off that would be a shame wouldnt it   

I got to go to bed in a min didnt get to sleep till 2am and up at 6 to go to acup


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I have been lurking for awile!  My husband and I have finally decided to use Woking/ Nuffield.  It was between Lister and Woking.  But Woking is a better location to home and better results.  And if I can't do the egg sharing the prices are better at Woking from what I have researched.  

Could you tell me about your experiences so far at Woking?  Anything regarding the egg-sharing program would be great too!  We are in the beginning stages!  I will have my appointment with the GP next week.  From what I have read.... I need the letter from the GP stating I can be donor,  need to get the hormone profile done, plus ask him to do the HIV. Hep B, Hep C for both of us.  Is there anything else at this point? 

Thanks for any information.    Is there anyone else at the very beginning stage like I am? 

Candy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Emma, congrats, hope they stay snug and warm    

Bendy - well done on the lining love and all the best for Tuesday    

Welcome Candy   they are a nice bunch here, sorry I cant help on egg share as I just about got enough for me, thank god   and thankfully one was a BEAUTY    

LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL
CHEESYB
XX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - well done on being PUPO           

Candy - sorry I can't help on egg share either. I think you have everything under control in terms of tests needed at moment. Woking is fab  - the nurses and consultants are all great and even the admin staff. They are 2nd best in country and it shows, from the ladies that post here there seem to be some good results happening at the moment        plus good results from others I have spoken to at the clinic who are not FF posters. Good luck with getting on the rollercoaster - look forward to hearing from you often.

Kerry


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - If I were you I'd start walking round on your hands so the bubs don't fall out  In all seriousness - good luck!!

candy - hi! From a DH's perspective (we didn't do egg share) I thought the treatment we got from Woking was excellent, all of our questions were answered when we had them, when wildcat was having issues with bleeding there was always someone ont he other end of the phone to help out and the quality of the surroundings at the hospital made it feel really comfy. 

My only criticism was the quality of the "educational pamphlets" in the room where the guys have to go to make their contribution, honestly, I expected more of a private facility


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My man did say the mags were rather used and he was frightened to pick them up as they looked like they were from the 80's


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

doubt they were looking at the hair styles on their heads


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The latest Mag for the guys was Farmer's weekly...it was there on Wed!
Oh and all tell your guys, never ever recline the chair...they don't clean the recline bit!
Getting constipation cramps again...surely not good for itsy and Bitsy?!
Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Itsy and bitsy will be snuggling in right as we type!  Im sure they are loving there new home.

Farmers weekly   

In the waiting area today there was a nag called Stuff with sexy lady on there and i thought it looked out of place as the mags are so rubbish..golf........how to cook.......blahh blaahhhhh


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

According to DH they are better off in there than out here....fraid the constipation is causing a bit of wind as well......gas masks required I think!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

afternoon girls

Minow and Emma - Big congratulations on becoming PUPO        - ther are loads of us now!

 georgie and candy - as long as you have filthy minds you will be ok on here  

Bendy - good luck with your   next week - not long to wait now

Debs - well done on finally getting out of that hotel!

wildcat, nvh, sho and sarah - hope you had a nice afternoon - was going to pluck up courage to come and meet you too but woke up feeling crap - horrible headache so have been sleeping it off most of the day 

my dh was disappointed with the 'reading literature' at woking too - said QM had proper hard core ones  

final of i'm a celeb tonight - think i want myleen to win


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Farmers weekly    

Minow - don't worry about the constipation - different area... just concentrate on positive thoughts....     

hatster - hope your head is better now...  

Cheesy - doubt they are looking at hairstyles on head!!!    

Am off now - might pop on later after IACGMOOH.... have lovely weekends if I don't!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations on being PUPO Emma x

Hi Candy.  I am due to start treatment in Jan so am at the beginiing stages too.  The tests as far as I remember are  HIV 1&2, Hep A & B, Clamedia (I know that's spelt wrong!), FSH, LH and Estrodial and an up to date rubella and smear.  I still have to get the LH and Estrodial done on my next cycle as I stupidly didn't realise when I had my FSH done - I think I'm going to run out of blood at this rate!

Good luck with your treatment - have you had your initial appointment?

Have good weekend yourself Kerry x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a good weekend ladies   

Speak next week

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks fingers - you have a great weekend too  (have you tried those boots yet?)

Byeee cheesy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry had computer problems as well today hence later reply

Gill Glad Af turned up and you can now get back on the rolelrcoaster

Kerry I am on 3 menopur one day and 2 the next even though I have PCOS as last time I had to stimm for longer as my follies werent big enough, it seems to be working ok for me this time, they have said it was unusal though for me having PCOS to also be a understimmulator.

Hi to Georgie and Candy Woking are fantastic I am sure you will both be fine, I am also having ICSI this is my 2nd tx as first ended in a BFN unfortunatly but all on track this time round but I have a Christmas Day test day!

Minow and Emma Congratulations to both being PUPO good luck over the next 2 weeks I am sure they will fly by at this time of year.

Bendy not long now til Wednesday good luck hunny

Wildcat, Sho Tash and anyone else that went hope you had a good time at StarBucks any gossip?

Well I had my first progress scan today and everything seems well on track I have 13 follies in total and my cyst has burst it is still there but the follies are squeezing it out of the way I have on the left a 14,12,11,10,10 & 9 and on the Right a 11,11,10,10,10,10 & 9 so lots better than last time when I had lots of 5's and 6's at this time. I am still staying on 3 then 2 menopurs everyother day and I am back for my scan on Monday morning again at 8.40am with collection still booked for Friday !

How is everyone else today?

Kx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Congratulations to Emma & Minow for both being PUPO     yippee

Ktx, glad you have lots of follies hun  

Hope you girlies had a lovely meet today, nvh, hope you enjoyed the time out chicky  

Hi to Hatster, Cheesy, Wildcat, Karen, Fingers and everyone else

Wheres are Gill today  

Bendy, goodluck on Tuesday  

Off to a fashion show tonight, should be a laugh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well done hun glad the scan went well  

Hello to everyone else

Candy-Welcome to the thread woking are great but not an egg sharer sorry


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS EMMA and MINOW[/fly]


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bendy good luck for tues. 
Welcome to the new girls   
What was the coffee morning like girls......hope you didnt drink Starbucks dry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ali how are you chick


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening ladies, just a quickie as I've only just got in and MrW is on the train home already and dinner won't cook itself! 

Minow - congratulations hun!! sorry to hear your dealing with constipation - I know how that feels and it's bloody painful! My only advice is to 
eat lots of fruit/fibre and get a good book!  

Emma - congratulations to you too!! did you enjoy seeing Mr R? 

Sarah - where were you?? I thought you were coming today - did you go to the right place? I was there with Sho and Nvh - we had 3 lovely lattes (although I think sho had a hot choccie) and a good natter.

Hatster - how are you today?  Is that headache gone now?

Ktx - well done on the follies - got soe good numbers going there!!

Bendy - well done to you too on the lining, nice thickness - mine was only 8.2 on my last scan!

Hi Candy - has your GP referred you to woking yet? If not don't do the tests right now as the waiting list at woking is 8 months and the HIV tests etc are only valid for a year! If you have had your referral and got a date from woking for your first meeting then go ahead! and welcome!

I think cheesy's baby will be 7lb 10

Hi Ali, Gill, fingers, myra, cheesy, karen, deb and anyone else - sorry if I missed you, have to run now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

Thanks honey   glad you lot enjoy your lattes and chat hope nvh is calmer now  
I loved seeing Mr R as usual


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma you floozy!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all....

Well had a really good time with Sho and Elly today - thanks girls for the sanity check or at least thanks for trying...I do feel a bit better actually  
Me and Elly were very good with our skinni lattes..lips are sealed at what sho had    

Emma - So pleased for you....snap on the 4 cell and 5 cell, bet our dollie mixtures are just copying each other    Glad your saw your knight in shinning armer.  Rest up and think    i'm sure you ickle beans will be making themselves really snuggly.  

Minow - well done you....itsy and bitsy eh, hope they love there new home and are getting familiar with their surroudings as we speak   
Not sure about the reclining chair that hasn't been clean - pukey or what.  My dh didn't touch anything in there, i should know, I was in there with him  

Bendy - lining is great hun and wooohooo for next tuesday      

 candi.... I don't know much about egg share but nuffield are great, just ask them anything that you are not sure about and don't think you are being silly.  We've all been there and its really mind boggling when you first start.

Hi ali - how are you   any dressing up this weekend 

Kate - well done on those follies...you must be very happy with that.  Its all go go go on here at the moment.

Haster - hope that headache has gone but it could be a good   sign.  It would have been nice to see you.

Sarah - where were you    bet you went to the wrong sainsburys  

Kerry - enjoy IACGMOOH - have a good one! 

Gill - where are you 

Hi Karen/Myra

Now have I forgot anyone    hope not, if not hello hello hello


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

Hi Bali- I've been registered on here since about January I think and have found this site a god send although it can be a bit addictive and somethimes its good to get a break from it as it can be a bit intense sometimes. Its great to have some new people on here though

Hi also to Georgie and Candy great to have you on board 

Yeah Sarah where were you?

Emma and Minow-  great news about your transfers. So glad everything has worked out ok. Positive thoughts and fingers crossed for a brilliant result for both of you

Cheesy- how's your @rse?  

Fingers- how the bike going?

Well as ever, the chat was absolutely fab!!!! Love chatting to you both and hopefully it calmed you down if only for a few minutes.

Hellow to KT, Karen, Barney, monkey, Ali, Alisha and everybody else I missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Glad the meet did you good are you going to test early   

Sho-Thanks how were the mince pies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - nooooooooooooo, although Elly and Sho were encouraging me to    but not gonna   
Off to finish dinner now...speak soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chicken


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Em- I forgot to bring th pies. Had a major disaster this morning actually and I ended up being late. My tomtom ran out of battery so I couldn't programme the address into it so I went to multimap which said it would take 8 mins to get to Wildcats place. WRONG, because when the tomtom charged up it said 20 mins so I had to quickly dash out which meant I was flustered and forgot!!! Pies are nice actually. Really nice slightly warm.

NVH is chicken!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad you had a good time girls night night catch you over the weekend.

My mum goes back on Sunday Yippppeeee house back to ourselves well and the builders that wont be finished til next week hopefully by Thursday so I can relax after EC on Friday !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the WARM WELCOME!!!    

So I need to send DH with his own hard core stuff??   That's funny!  That is good advice or it may take hours!!!  


Well I haven't had any consultations yet because I want to make sure my Hormone Profile comes back normal. Then I know I should be accepted into the egg sharer program.  So I figure I will do the Hormones, plus the other tests since it takes so long for results.   Then I can arrange the consult. 

I guess if there's a wait that's a good sign. 

Good Luck to everyone! It's so nice to have people who understand your situation.  I want to talk to so  many people but they have no idea how exciting and intense this experience is.  

Have a great weekend! 

Candy

p.s. I'm a sonographer so if you have any queries please ask!   I have heard great things from my preggo patients!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh  

Sho-Ohhhh im glad as nvh doesnt remember but she said i wasnt allowed any  

Kate-Ohhhhh bliss nothing like relaxing in the warm and no noise  

Candy-you will wish you never mentioned what you do for an occupation


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Girls when were all pregnant we can go to candy for our scans so know need to worry


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

It will be a baby bump takeover!!!  I just did a contract at St Mary's in Paddington.  I have never seen so many pregnant women together in one place!!!  I thought for sure it would rub off on me!?? 

How do you include your details on your post??  Sorry not so computer savy!

Candy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

If you look underneath the ff butterly at the top of the page and click into my profile, then to the left in a box it will have edit profile..scroll down to the bottom and add what you wish too..good luck  

St mary's isnt that where they investigate m/c's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- you are naughty enjoying the fact that NVH didn't get a pie!!!!  I must admit, I don't remember her saying you couldn't have one either, but what the hell do I know. 

Candy- that must be a cool job.

Off to eat curry and watch a DVD. the lovely Denzel washington. Yumyum


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - emma's imagining things   I never said such thing, I wouldn't be that  ....  Although I would have loved a pie, I wouldn't have been able to eat it anyway cause of the carbs  
She's just causing trouble cause she's got nothing better to do other than sit in bed and be waited on    actually doesn't sound to bad to me  

Enjoy your curry...

Emma - stop stirring or else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - I reckon you will cave in and test on Tuesday! 

Candy - ooo a sonographer! you prob will regret saying that, lol. Where are you working now? If I had my way I'd get a weekly scan as I'm impatient and also had some bleeding issues (so I've actually had 4 scans in the last 10 days anyway!), cool job though.  The waiting list for woking is about 8 months from referral so I'd get the GP part done before you start the tests, some only take a few weeks to come through.  Feel free to ask us questions too!

Kt - you will enjoy having the place to yourself again - although no sex on the 2ww so you'll have to try and squeeze some in before then!!

Dinner was lovely btw - we had my own version of a paella - I call it fishy rice  I adore smoked haddock. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Minow & Emma well done for being PUPO    
another   made wildcats well done 
 fingers crossed for this next week for NVH and Hatster keep the bfp going  
 to the newbies
Ktx your nephew looks gorgeous   
hello everyone else sho, fingers, gill, luc, barney, jules, bendy .. erm and anyone that I've missed
corra on now ..


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

[fly] Horray for Em's & Minow  [/fly]

Ive missed you all today I will catch up tom!

Love to you lovely special ladies & lad's


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

OK confession time. I nearly got there.......I probably got quite close to there. I got quite close to lots of places in Deepcut, Frimley and Camberley but I'd put the wrong address into the Satnav and left my piece of paper at home and after being late to start with I gave up and went to Guildford. I'm sorry I'm not usually so pathetic but the car fumes were making me sicky and I'd just had enough after an hour. Maybe next time.

Well done Emma and Minow hope you're relaxing now. NVH I hope the trip out did you good. I was really looking forward to talking to you since I'd been to shy to come to your end of the table at the meal.

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Fishy rice  

Sho-   hope were getting pies at the meet the week after next  

Nvh-You wait lady your going to get it  

Gill-sorry i missed you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know its late, but i have been out at a fashion show, and i am sorry to say (not) that i had a fab time and got a little (alot) worse for wear with a few drinkies, i had such a good time i never thought about tx once   it was my last binge before tx, dh was not impressed and you know what, i dont care, i had fun, we can still have fun carnt we  

Glad you girlies had a good time at Starbucks, you had lattes, me had good old vino

Emma, pupo, well done chick    

Everyone else, hello and hiccup hiccup lol

What a good night, and i am not ashamed to say, not had one for ages   apart from our get together


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i must be invisible    as nobody even acknowledges my posts


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Alisha

I am acknowledging you hun    , i just ramble on anyway   your up late, i have an excuse, been on the town, what about you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

i am in the bad books, dh went to bed in a huff as i was slightly drunk, alright now, sobered up fast when i got a telling off, i say so what we can all let our hair lose once in a while


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey girls, a wee post for you all to wake up to  

Emma, yippee    

Nvh, with you all the way chick  

Everyone else, no i am not still tipsy, just wanted to say hi as i have to work tomorrow   god i bet i have a headache in the morning   take no notice of me just chatting away to myself


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls

Had a really bad night again last night as i had terrible diarrhea. Terrible cramps and then yuk...it was really nasty and in the end I did take diocalm. Dh checked the packet and it didn't say not to take if pregnant. I got upset, worried that it might have affected the embies but as DH said there is nothing we can do to change it.
At the moment I am still in bed. DH has insisted that I stay here and take it easy as it's been such a rough few days...not the best start for Itsy and Bitsy but there you go, we can't change it.
Hope all the other PUPO girls are doing ok and I hope everyone else has nice weekends ahead of them. I might become a bit of a lurker for a bit as I kinda feel I don't want to get too stressed about the 2ww...it feels a bit unreal at the moment but I'll be keeping an eye on you all and knowing me I won't be gone for long!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning come on wakey wakey everyone! where are you all    

Minow- poor you, you've had a rough ride poppit! rest up and look after Itsy & Bitsy, bet you dont lurk as soon as Dh goes out you'll be straight on here, fiver on it!  

Myra- tell him to 'BE SILENT'!  you deserve a mini blow out, you cracked me up having a little half cut chat yourself!    enjoy your freedom while you can, you'll be up half the night soon for very different lovely reason  

Sarah - your sense of direction sounds just as good as mine!  

Emma- did you take Mr R a pressie? teachers pet   how are you feeling today?

Alisha- invisable  are you a tad para by any chance? have a hug  and I've blown you some   to show I care  

Tash- how's your nerves today, did Sho and Wildcat stuff a bun in your gob to hush your crazy 2ww thoughts!   love ya really      

I called Nuffield yesterday to ask for tx plan and persriptions, I will be starting on the 20th    new year new baby 3rd time lucky for me!    

Well can you bloody believe Matt won IACGMOOH, what a total anti climax!  its a fix I say, but big up eating those bugs I had the duvet over my head, but the vom stayed down! Tash you would have been proud! and Jason and that helmet of critters, I would have died for sure!   

Off shop shop shopping now!!!!!!!! and then off to France tom for a bit of shop shop shopping with dh!

laters


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just got my Christmas tree........my house smells sooooooo yummy and Christmasy!!

cranking up the Christmas tunes to decorate!!

           

Hope everyone is well!

Merry Christmas!

Love Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Bendy-Your house sounds lush honey good luck with the tree lets hope you get a lovely xmas present for xmas too    

Gill-You doing the booze cruise then   have a good time buy me some chocolate crossants  

Myra-Good on you i say...sod your bloody d/h the old misery guts your entitled to do what you want before tx  

Alisha-Sorry honey, i didnt realise i ignored you   sorry it wasnt intentional    

Minow-I understand you lurking honey...or should i say stalking    i bet you a fiver too you will be on here...i have the runs too but mine is cylogest related i had it last time too  

how are everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Bendy - I'm jealous...I want to do mine  but think i'll wait til next weekend. Enjoy decorating and singing those carols.

Alisha - no one's ignoring you, sometimes posts just get missed hun. The boards pretty busy at the moment so hard to keep up with everyone. 

Myra - tell dh to  blimey what you're about to go through definitely warrants you to enjoy a blow out. He better watch out cause when you are on de-regs he's gonna get a 

Gill - ooooh look at you, going to france for shopping. This country ain't good enough for you eh  Are you going on the ferry  don't forget to take your vom tablets 
I was thinking of you when Matt was eating the bugs, esp the witchity grub when he bit the dead off 
I couldn't even watch and thought I was gonna throw up! Can't wait to see the after show party on







Monday with all the goss.

Minow - You're not have a very good time of it all eh  I'm sure itsy and bitsy are doing fine and that you wouldn't have done any harm. Hope you feel better soon, and yep stay in bed and keep warm. Bet you can't stay away either....What happened to all of that positivity girl   

Emma - how are you doing today    (just seen your post...i see the runny bum has decided to pay you a visit 

Haster - what are you up to today apart from going 2ww crazy 

Sarah - you're forgiven ditsy 

I forgot to say, when I met sho and wildcat they were sitting there muff diving  let me re-phrase that, I mean diving into their muffins...don't think that sounds any better actually 

Where is everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Pmsl   wildcat and sho muff diving


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Muff diving  

Im still here just trying desperately to get ready my nose is peeling   and when i put my slap on it just looks like a boogey  

Emma I hope your taking it easy poppit  

Tash that bit fat bug make me so want to puke, dh gets really cross with me cos im so ott 

And for the record dh and I always go to France on the Eurotunnel before the festive season gets into full swing, we go shopping & for lunch, we are not posh its just so cheap over there for diesel, shopping, booze everything, we even get the car serviced there!  

Bendy bless you your just sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I think its an excellent idea going to france sounds like you will have a wicked time   
Not long till you start tx again either once xmas is out the way  
Yeah im taking it easy only just woken up sitting her eating my breakfast


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all.

Not been on for a bit and so much has happened!!!!

*Sarah* - WOW! Congratulations on your BFP. DH and I dream of it happening like that as we too are unexplained, gives us hope! Enjoy your pg. x

*Minow* - Congrats on being PUPO! Sorry you are having such a rough time. I had terrible stomach cramps and constipation both attempts (worse 2nd time tho) and like you I was thinking that all this pain can't be good for the embies but if you keep drinking that water it will get better. Thinking of you, and Itsy and Bitsy!!! 

*Emma* - Congrats to you too! Enjoy being PUPO! Rest up and keep guzzling that water! xx

*Wildcats * - Well done on reaching the 14 wks mark! 

*NVH* - Hope you have banished those negative thoughts. Stay positive - it HAS worked! 

*KT* - Well done on all those follies, they sound great! 

*Gill * - Sorry to hear about your peeling nose! Where do you go to in France? DH and I have always fancied going to stock up as we like a bargain too! How is the job going' any better?

DH is back home now after being away all week. Both the dog and I are very pleased to have hime back! Planning a nice relaxing weekend - set the fire, watch X factor (cheer on the McDonald Bros!!  ) and drink wine! Mmmmm lovely! Who knows maybe even a bit of , y'never know! 

Hi to Sho, Monkeylove, Alisha, Karen, Bendy, Myra, Hatster and everyone else. Have a lovely weekend, good luck to anyone braving the shops! 

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Well have a bad head this morning, got to try and get motivated as got work at 3pm  

Gill, enjoy France, i love going, me and dh always go to day trips to France  

Emma & Nvh, hope you two are going to have a nice relaxing day  

Bendy, i want to put my tree up, but dh said its to early, will do it next weekend, as that willbe my weekend off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gil - i'm only kidding with you...you'll have a fab time....I bet you have bogeys really......looking at you could be a budhtucker trial     only kidding  

Emma - a girl called charlie just got her bfp with a FET.  She has done a FET diary.  She's on day 11.  Good news huh.  She said she had no symptoms but in hindsight she said she had sore boobs and a bit of nausea....I HAVE NOTHING    I was feeling    until I read that  

Hi barney - glad you dh is back and who are you kidding, ofcourse you'll be    just make sure the dog doesn't want to show you two some love to and join in    Enjoy that wine...yum!  

Myra - Take some pills girl...no complaining, it was all self inflicted    take it out on dh    Work at 3pm how horrible for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

AAARRRGhhhhhh - just went to post a huge long post and lost it all...   

Ktx - good news on follies. Not long to go now hon    
Myra -      drink plenty of water before work
Gill -  enjoy France - nearest I get is the French market in Walton today!!
Minow - sorry you are feeling poorly   


Morning Sho, Monkeylove, Alisha, Karen, Bendy, Myra, Hatster, Barney, Emma, Tash, Alipali, Wildcats, Deb, Candy, Bali, Cheesy and the partridge in the pear tree and everyone else!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi kerry - its very frustrating when you loose posts, esp long ones. What are you up to today


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well girls, i will say goodbye for now, off for a shower to see if i can wake myself, i knew i shouldnt of had that last drink  

Hi fingers, think i will take your advice and drink plenty of water

Have a good day all


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all!

Bendy - Xmas tree already?? Won't it be a twig with a few little green bits left by the time xmas gets here? I will get ours in 1-2 weeks time!! I bet your house smells gorgeous though, do you make decorations from the extra bits you cut off?

Alisha, no-one is ignoring you hun, I just went back and re-read your last post and you replied to a few people but didn't tell us what you have been up to! perhaps you need to tell us what you are up to as most of us reply to comments made on what we are doing (like minows bowel movements and bendys xmas tree!!!) thank you for the congrats though - I did smile when I read that Have a hug









Nvh - Muff diving indeed! lol. Mind you it was really tasty  Are you any madder today or did we calm you down? Get DH to take you out somewhere for a bit, take your mind off it. Go to the movies.....

Minow - poor you, you have gone from one extreme to the other, perhaps you ate too much fruit and fibre. Take it easy today, I don't think little Itsy and Bitsy will mind too much, but rest up and enjoy being pampered and waited on by DH!

Sarah - oh dear, sorry you couldn't find us - next time just remember to head towards camberly it's just off the A30 or J4 on the M3. I hope you found a nice prezzie for yourself in Guildford to make up for it!

Myra - don't feel bad about a few drinks - you haven't quite started tx yet so you are ok to have some. Think of it as a last blowout before what is then a year of not drinking, smoking, eating nice things and getting fatter!

Gill - Have fun in France - I wish I was going away for a few days, although I get too tired so I'd just fall asleep somewhere and I can't drink anyway so it would end up being a dull drip for me! Have a glass of something yummy for me though!

Barney - sounds like you have a perfect weekend planned. Have lots of fun and 

Fingers - I hate it when you lose a post, I've taken to copying and pasting now before I hit post if I write a lot - as it has happened to me too many times!

Emma - how you feeling?

Hi Sho and anyone else who hasn't posted in the last 12 hours! (I can't read back any further!)

As for us, we are also having a quiet weekend, probably going to kick MrW's butt on Guitar Hero before he plays war games on his Xbox 360, I will probably sink into the sofa and watch tv while eating far too many bad things!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Wildcat...
I was really   actually after our meet, but today read that a fellow FET 2ww'er got her bfp today and although during the 2 weeks she said she had no symptoms but in hindsight actually had sore boobs and sone nausea...I have nothing    I am really pleased for her, and reading her diary it seems her little embies were nearly blast as they were 8 cells when frozen and then they went onto th next stage.  She had ET the same day as me, but tested today.  Just worried about my lack of nothing as you well know  
Sounds like you have a lovely day planned..dh likes to keep active and is outside hoovering up leaves in the garden, then off to a friends to help him seal his leaky roof on his conservatory! great huh!!
I think I need some more wildcat & sho therapy   even tho you two are a couple of muff divers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I'm off to Walton shortly for a mooch round the French market and to pick up my new glasses (specs not wine glasses!!) 
Then got to go into work for a couple of hours, this is the 4th Saturday in a row that I have had to go into work and I'm not a happy bunny!!! Don't get paid overtime and as I had to keep popping out for scans etc during tx I feel like I can't claim the time in lieu... We have someone on long term sick and it is putting pressure on everyone but as I'm the senior person on the team I seem to end up with the weekend hours. Anyway rant over!!!! Might cheer myself up with a little treat from the French market.... oHLALA!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - enjoy the french market and boo to having to go into work, hope you're not there too long.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OH i hope it doesnt die, the tree that is.......must go get some water for it right this minute!

Im going to have a snooze and then i;ll come back and chat.

Bendybird.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just quickly, how did you ladies get the piccy of your embies.......i would love to get one if i get that far, hopefully i do....did you just take your camera and take a pic of the tv screen

Tar very much!

B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - enjoy your snooze. We took out digital camera and took a picture of the tv screen, but you can use your phone or whatever.

Right I am off for a shower, dh is going to take me out to take my mind of this damn 2ww! I've even posted the question about symptoms on the 1st tri board  god help me!

[fly]NVH BE POSITIVE CAUSE YOU'RE PROBABLY DOING EVERYONES HEAD IN [/fly]

                                                                                                                                                          

Do you think i've gone mad


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH- not long to go now, so the crazy-ness will soon go!

Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I love you   your so sweet hope that tree is fine as long as you water it everyday and keep it away from radiators it should be fine  

Kerry-Ohhh french market how exciting let me know what it is like  


Wildcat-Im fine thanks d/f is looking after me well and not doing much either apart from watching tv and laying down  

Nvh-Dont panic i didnt get nausea last time and some people dont even get sore boobs  

Barney-Mcdonald brothers   there rubbish


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - awww babe, you will be fine - stay positive as positive thoughts bring positive things and negative thoughts attract negative things, so don't even dare to think anything else!  I'm free Monday if you need more therapy!!  Get DH to bring you round here later if you want - as long as he brings his leaf sucker thing and does my garden I will look after you! LOL 

Bendy, I heard yesterday you have to water your tree every day - then it might be ok! I hope it lasts though it has over a molnth to go! Did you get one of those lovely thick pine ones? Where did you get it from? We get ours from the Tweesledown pub, there is a guy who sells them in the car park, not bad prices too and the nice thick ones.

Fingers - work on a saturday totally sucks - do you get much time off for xmas?

Oh Bendy - take a camera in to woking with you and get a few snaps - the first time I used my phone but they weren't very good, after that I took in my digital camera.

Off to watch a movie now!

Nvh, hatster, emma and minow - stay calm and enjoy your weekend - no stressing! This is for you all:


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers wildcat   

I hope i dont end up having a breakdown like nvh i bet her head is spinning


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm glad you think its a laughing matter emma    sounds like df is looking after you well, just make sure you don't milk it....we know you  

Thanks wildcat - will pm you    Thanks for the offer today, but dh is taking me for something to eat & then off to the cineama.

Bendy - i'm sure your tree will be fine if you keep watering it, they are very good at keeping their needles these days.  I am so fussy when it comes to tree's, it has to be totally symetrical and bushy.  I also need a sturdy branch one as some of my decs are heavy.

Well I am all washed and showered waiting for dh to come and take me out    so I get to come and annoy you lot for a bit longer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Only kidding hun, but the picture of you in my head with your head spinning did make me  
Where is he taking you to eat   and what you seeing at the pics


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Have found this on the m/w thread thought it may help you 
Hi
I am 7 weeks pregnant and have no symptoms, no sickness, tiredness, funny taste, nothing and i am started to worry. I had iui treatment so found out I was pregnant very early and have had 3 scans so far because I have had pain and bleeding. The last one showed the baby had a heatbeat. This is my first pregnancy and am 39


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh emma - i love you....thanks for that post  
Might go and see James Bond or a christmas film or even Borat    Not sure where I am eating out either, could do with a lovely bowl of pasta but thats out of the question    Oh well, will have to settle for a slab of meet instead


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good afternoon!!

Hello Alisha  

Gill- hope you enjoy your booze cruise   

Barney- Hi there. Glad to hear you are ok and that dh will be back to give you lots of hugs and some good loving. The McCrap brothers    I don't think so. hpw have they managed to get so far?! Its ridiculous...but I don't hold it against you 

wildcat- enjoy your guitar hero. I know you have become obsessed bythis game!

NVH- Hold on honey. It really won't be long now, I promise. I'm glad Emma put that quote on to make you feel better about your situation. I realise you are a bit   but it will all soon be over 

Emma- I don't know if I congratulate you yesterday, if not, congratulations honey!!!!  I hope you don't go as mad as NVH has on her wait 

minow- I understand why you'd not want to be attached to this thread and take a break for a while, but it just calls you back to have a sneaky peak 

As for me: made the horrendous error of going to Basingstoke today for a look around and to look for a shrug type affair to go with a dress I have for dh xmas do. what is it about Basingstoke, every one looks simple and its a sh*t hole!!!! 

If you know me, you know my bug bear in life is.......yes you guessed it, car washers in car parks and supermarkets. well it took my anger to a whole new level today. Lets set the scene. Its 4 saturdays before xmas, you know that the world and his wife are out shopping, its cold, so most people will head for the indoor place to avoid the cold (NVH you know you are one of these people) and the sign for Festival place says 81 spaces. Its 1pm so Iw asn't surprised it was packed. Get to the bloody entrance and some pr*ck is putting bollards across the entrance so now I'm having to do a tour of the basingstoke ring road looking for a ar parking space, OUTSIDE which totally defeats the object of going to this hell hole. So off we go, round and round and find the other entrance the Festival place. No cones. we go in. And to my absolute abhorance, plenty of car parking spaces, but they have cones in them. why? BECAUSE YOU CAN ONLY PARK THERE IF YOU WANT YOU F***ING CAR WASHED, THAT'S WHY!!!!!    does my head in. lucky for them, I found a space because if I hadn't I was going back to put a cone on one of those [email protected] head and park there anyway!!!! 

Apart from that, cam away satisfied with purchase. 10% off in Debenhams, happy days  Intend to wear garment and return it when I've finished with it. 

X factor tonight although I'm not really supporting anyone, and maybe a cosy DVD in bed.

by the way, that pain I had on Tuesday must have been a very unsual for me early ovulation because my temperature ws a little bit elevated and I haven't ovulated today (when it was due) Very strange, and frankly upsetting, because it means no chance of me getting pregnant naturally this month.......c'est la vie


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Sho   you made me laugh! what a nightmare! never been to basingstoke and will try to avoid it in the future! i bought a top from mosoon last week for the party i went to and then took it back   - thought i was the only naughty one  

Fingers - cant believe you had to work yet another sat - what crap  hope you have a good evening

 Alisha - hope you are doing ok

Emma - how are you doing? not moved your **** from the sofa i hope 

Myra - hope your hangovers better tonight - dont feel bad - i got off my face just before de-reg as i knew it would be my last drink - go girl 

Gill - bonjour -hope you had a good shop in frogland  did you get anything exciting?

Nvh - hope you had a good trip out and it took your mind off things 

Barey - glad your dh is back - have a good   

i'm going   here - still spotting - i wish it would go away - seriously tempted to test today to end this agony 

Anyone watching x factor? blimey Barry Manilow looks seriously   - he looks like he's just stpped out of madam tussards!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster-   madam Tussauds!!! He does look a bit stretched I have to say.
Sorry to hear about the spotting. hopefully it won't mean anything at the end. Todays a bit on the early side for testing. If you had your egg collection on the 20th you could test on Monday. You want 14 days from collection which would be the day your AF would be due if you know what I mean. I think that's why a lot of the girls test 2 days early.

My monies on Leona. She just gets better. I think either the McCrap brothers or Ray wll go tonight. Having said that BEn seems to have platoed


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

NVH I had no symptoms and I still just feel a tiny bit sickly. My boobs still don't hurt except for where I keep poking them to see if they're hurting yet. I get really sore boobs with the pregnyl injections so the fact that they aren't hurting now is really worrying me. 

I think the anxiety is natural but as Wildcat says please think positive. I wish we could magic the next 4 days away for you!!!

Sarah


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho      sounds like a nightmare in the car park, I'd have been the same though - this time of year you HAVE to get there before 10am otherwise parking in any shopping centre is a horrible experience, we just stayed in today. 

Hatster - Basingstoke is fine - but as I said get there early, if you do you can park and never set foot outside! They even have a starbucks now and not just stinky costa!!  Oh and we discovered last weekend that BHS do a cooked breakfast for under £3 and you get to choose 8 items - BARGAIN!!! 

Nvh - damn, you chose the movies over getting your DH to do my garden!       Oh well, I can wish....  I hope the film you choose is a good one, don't choke on your popcorn  

Emma - you will be fine hun, we all know Nvh is just a head case! lol awwwww hugs really


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I havent read the posts in full so apologies to that, I need to save myself something to do on a Monday  morning    but just felt I needed to pop in after Tash's posts and just to say I am thinking of you and willing it to be positive, I suppose most "normal" well i say normal people cause thats was I class them   if you know what I mean   dont even know what symptons to look out for except a missing period as a sign cause they fortunately have not had to have the knowledge we are exposed to, I know many of my friends that had no symptons at all and were pregnant, so hang in there honey, not long and I KNOW its agony but I wish you all the luck in the world love as I do with all of you but thought you deserved a special hugs and wishes today, thinking of you  

             

love and hugs to all will catch up Monday

love 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

That was a lovely post Cheesy. Brought a tear to my eye giving NVH such support like that.  

See we keep telling you you just can't tell!!!!

Wildcat  I'm only just calming down from the car park disaster. I paid a visit to Starbucks actually as we were both starving. Had some punani  and my usual ginger bread latte...it was yummy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Sho   I do feel for where you all are, I really do and I mean that 100% genuine  

Sarah, funny you should say that on the pregnl cause thats what I had and JESUS (Sorry mum I know its against my relgion    ) my boobs ABSOLUTELY killed me on the 2nd week of 2ww, probably was the pregnl but the wicked bloody thing is the drugs give you symptons you get with a period anyway, well for me, so I had no idea what the hell was going on and drove myself completly mental, hence, I tested D12 to put myself out of my misery, said it a few times  but if I had the skill and apptitude I would write a book called TWO BLUE LINES cause I never had any. Who knows, maybe one day I will   

Wishing you all tones and tones of luck

Emma, hows it going honey    

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Cheesy - I'm with you - I am so hoping ang praying (and I'm not religious!) that we see lots more BFP's on here, we all know how crazy the 2ww drives you.

Sho you dirty mare having punani out in public!!! I think you meant panini!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

'Lo Ladies,


Well French market was Ok, bought Dh some goodies but managed to resist for me. Work was s**t but then isn't it always. 

Wildcat, I get the weekend and Xmas/Boxing day off then back to work on the Wednesday, am so tempted to take them time off but then I need to save it for tx starting again. Hope you enjoyed your day in, did you whip MrW's a*se, at the Xbox game I mean     not with one of your kinky props!! 

Sho - I had the same thing in Walton today with the car washers but someone got there before me and did get out of his car and move the bollards!! I did think of you whilst I was watching all this!! Sorry OV came early  

Emma, Minow,Tash and Hatster                                         

I'm sitting here with my new specs on and they are doing my eyes in!! Never realised old specs were so out of date!!

Went to pick up my new boots from my Mums and the bloody heel is broken 0      Just about rounded off the perfect day!! Never mind - Dh is calling, nice cup of tea and squidgy hugs waiting, then X factor and then an audience with Take Fat (oops I mean That!!)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i know its way too early sho and i would be to chicken anyway  punani indeed - thought you would still be full after the rug munching yesterday  

Wildcat - wow - £3 for a greasy spoon - my dh is well impressed - will have to try that 

surely the Mcrap brothers have to go tonight?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry hatster   just read and I wish you tonnes of luck too  

           

I am giving you all bumps rubs        

well I'd better go getting a bit all "deep" tonight, probably aswell cause my friend who lost her baby prem baby at 4 months came round in a bit of a state tonight and you feel guilty being pregnant    and just dont know what to do, its his anniversary today and I know "that look" if you know what I mean    best I get off to bed   It actually reminds me in a weird way how I felt years and years of mates telling me they wre preggers knowing my situation, ITS ALL VERY WEIRD  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

We never forget, never


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks cheesy - that must have been hard with your friend - how terrible


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

It was very hard hatster yes, but I never forget the time when two of my only best mates showed me their delight in saving their pregnancy news for me in their kitchen whilst I was told I pretty much had no hope, My world, well, the **** world I had been handed fell apart and they didnt bat an eyelid, not in a nasty way but just didnt have a clue, that I can safely say was the wosrt day of my life apart from being DX with endo and being told I cant have children and look at me now      

Hang in there ladies, no-one knows an IF person like an IF person   

God I feel like a nutter, I am talking cr8p  

better go, she says  

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well on a lighter note, missed xfactor but gonna watch final in mo, SURELY the maccy D's cant get through AGAIN     I dont think they are awful   but in comparison they are pretty Robson and Gerome in a bad way, altho I used to fancy Robson Green like mad   who remembers that series he did with Francesca something years ago, really god and god I'd have shagg7d him   ALL THE SAME WHEN YOU LIE DOWN    


I wouldnt do it now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Haster sending you loads of luck for test day chick.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola Ladies

Cheesy-Sorry i missed you lady   sorry about your friend today do they know why baby was born to early  

Sho-Pmsl at the car park story   and that you intend to wear your garment and take it back  

Bendy-Hows the tree bet it looks fab  

Hatster-Hope the spotting means good news   

Kerry-Never heard of the french market whats it all about then  

Sarah-The pg game isnt easy at all is it, bet you cant wait for your scan  

Nvh-Glad the post made you feel better hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh the answer to the post i saw earlier

I was 11 wks pregnant before I knew and I can honestly say that I didn't begin to feel unwell until about 9.5 wks!

You may be lucky and have no symptoms at all or you may get signs and symptoms soon.

Take it easy and enjoy your healthy pregnancy

Take care x

See its true everyone is different


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Bendy   hows your tree?  any pressies under it yet   you getting xcited yet?

 Emma - how are you and your embies doing? are you goin to do the zita wes 3 days bed rest 

thankgod the mcdougalls have gone - nice blokes but not up to the job!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-im doing bedrest everyday   for the 1st week anyway


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening girls

Well managed to survive today, hangover all gone now, thank god  

Well hope all Pupo girls are staying positive Emma, Nvh, Minow and Hatster    

Hi to everyone else, off to bed as back at work at 07.30 tomorrow, need some sleep

Good nite all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night myra  

Im fine thanks im taking each day as it comes.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey was Barry Manilow miming badly or was it just so much Botox that his lips didn't move!!! Glad the McCraps have gone - Ray to go next, it will be a blinking travesty if he doesn't ....

Emma - the French market was ...... well a market that sold French stuff   , cheeses, bread, garlic, etc plus other stalls with handbags, pashminas and that kind of thing. It was OK to wander around for 20 mins anyway.

Hatster - are you near to Walton then? Traffic wasn't too bad, but there seemed to be loads of people around, probably coz they've opened the Heart now. People will soon get bored as there is nothing there!! 

Night Myra


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

This could possibly the longest post ever

ooops feel a bit  and yeah up even later tonight 



Myra said:


> Hi Alisha I am acknowledging you hun  , i just ramble on anyway  your up late, i have an excuse, been on the town, what about you


sorry myra  didn't realise you were around and logged off - thanks hun - Dp away and was having a couple of glasses of vino. 



gill5164 said:


> Alisha- invisable  are you a tad para by any chance? have a hug  and I've blown you some  to show I care


  ooh thank you gill yeah did have the touch of the para's and the poor me syndrome urgh!- i've blown you all some too 



emma74 said:


> Morning All Alisha-Sorry honey, i didnt realise i ignored you  sorry it wasnt intentional


feeling even sillier   thanks emma 



NVH said:


> Morning all Alisha - no one's ignoring you, sometimes posts just get missed hun. The boards pretty busy at the moment so hard to keep up with everyone.


thanks for that nvh and eeek! some of you have got more important things to think/worry about 



wildcat said:


> Morning all! Alisha, no-one is ignoring you hun, I just went back and re-read your last post and you replied to a few people but didn't tell us what you have been up to! perhaps you need to tell us what you are up to as most of us reply to comments made on what we are doing (like minows bowel movements and bendys xmas tree!!!) thank you for the congrats though - I did smile when I read that Have a hug


Ooooh bless you & thanks  - and I know and just feel my life is too mundane at the moment and it'll bore the (.)(.) off you all 
work is horrendous - restructuring and don't know if I'll have a job in January  probably will but reduced hours and only til June and then got to do another course for this job and the course is horrific 90 hours of lectures full day on Friday at college / 120 hrs of recorded teaching and 300+hours of home study  - 10 assignments 1 portfolio and 2 presentations squashed in 12 months with no garantee of a job and it starts in January - I will have to do this along side my job - PANTS!! and HELLO can I have a life?? 
got to show willing as theres a load of us applying for 1 full time teaching post  BOLL**KS!!
you wished you'd never asked now  


sho28 said:


> Good afternoon!! Hello Alisha
> by the way, that pain I had on Tuesday must have been a very unsual for me early ovulation because my temperature ws a little bit elevated and I haven't ovulated today (when it was due) Very strange, and frankly upsetting, because it means no chance of me getting pregnant naturally this month.......c'est la vie


hi sho thanks too - but you just don't know what's going on in there - and sorry you're upset by it  I know that one as I don't ovulate every month. Do you do BBT first thing? where do you do it?  I didn't take it my temp in my mouth but elsewhere - its much more reliable reading - I religiously did it every morning for about 3 years  in the end the doctor said its completely unreliable (which i totally disagree with) - I have waved all my charts infront of them for years now and no one wants to look  surely they could gain some insight?? Maybe it was a hum dinger of an egg and that's why you had that pain... having a secret hope to that I may be one of those lucky lucky ones that gets a bfp between tx.

ladies just to reiterate and blimey its been along one thanks for your ongoing support - I;ll try to remember that for the future and not be a pain in the  
had a good productive weekend without dp  met up with my brother and had a deep and serious chat about us drifting apart (was going to do it months ago) but feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders and he gave me a big hug and kiss  I love my brother 
went to ikea with my dad and bought a few things
have to say I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU LOT - FINISHED XMAS SHOPPING ALREADY!!  
I haven't even started! so what have I got 23 days to get it all sorted ...mmmme best go to bed


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Morning Alisha, sorry you had a mis day yesterday. Good to hear you had a productive time with your brother. I was never close to mine until I was splitting up with my previous DP and my bro was a tower of strength during that. A brother can end up being a fairly special friend if the situation allows it. Mine had chemo last year and when he was really poorly I was beside myself.

Have a happier day today sweetheart and don't beat yourself up over the sad days - they come and go

Sarah xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

what a load of **** songs they had on x factor last night, totally crap, I thought they were all a bit useless last night  

Emma, my friend went into labour at 29 weeks and baby survived 4 months only, that was 10 months ago and the couple are struggling to come to terms with it, especially the hubby which is hard on my mate sometimes, its funny isint it, cause they are ABSOLUTELY LOADED and I mean LOADED but they dont really have what they want   Really was very sad, I went to see him at John Radcliffe and we really thought he was gonna make it he was doing so well, then I got "the call" I couldnt believe what I was hearing and the funeral was even worse   

Hope works not too bad today Myra and I hope Alisha today brings you some sunshine  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello girls,

Had a bad day yesterday - the waiting for DP's blood test results is driving me nuts!!! I honestly feel like an emotional wreck and am driving him mad.

Also deciding which clinic is also making me go insane, but I think I have made up my mind to keep my appointment at Woking.  I guess we can still have the investigations done so that they have majority of the information when we start.  Cheesyb I have been reading your past posts and I am in exactly the same situation as you are, I also live in Berks and know that the stats are better at Woking but Oxford has no waiting list (and also cheaper).  But I would rather get it right and I think its best to wait 13 weeks (OMG) for the right clinic!

Also my best friend gave birth to a baby girl last night at Heatherwood, Maisie Rose weighed 10lbs - wow that is a whopper!  Made me very happy and also a little bit sad...

Hope you ladies are all doing well.

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Cheesy -    what a lovely post, it bought a tear to my eye, thanks hun    How sad about your friends loosing their babies   But don't feel guilty, its not as though your pregnancy has come easy is it! 

Emma - thanks for posting more   stories with no symptoms    Bet you love being waited on  

Sho -    your car park nightmare made me pmsl, can just imagine you like a crazy women      look at you taking things back after they've served there purpose    but hey, you're not the only one    Sorry that you think you've missed ov    the best thing is to just have regular    It always did my head in looking for when I ov    
By the way, I hope you didn't have punani either....what with that and muff diving  

Wildcat - glad you had a chilled day yesterday and with the horrible weather last night our garden is now full of leaves again 

Haster - sorry about the spotting, but you've come this far and af hasn't arrived, lets hope its a   sign for you.  Initially it could have been from ec and now it could be from implantation.

Alisha - glad you are feeling better.  Sometimes it just gets to us, and what better place to let of steam than on here, although dh is always a better candidate  

Kerry - A hole 20 mins in the french market - wow!  

Bendy - you still singing carols and getting into the xmas spirit  

Gill - Bonjour madam... hope you're having fun in Le France  

Georgie - I am also in berkshire...Woking is not far away at all and we thought we were really lucky to be able to go there as it was our nearest clinic too. Wow 10lbs    Apparently as IVF/ICSI patients we're not allowed to go to heatherwood  

Myra - glad your head is better but crap being at work today  

Sarah - thanks for your help to about symptoms, its just a bloody nightmare.

Well am feeling reasonably    today or should I say at the moment.  We went for something to eat although my food was horrible   and then went to see Casino Royale which was absolutely brilliant.  Totally different to the usual sleazy James Bond films and more realistic.  I thoroughly enjoyed it although every now and again I would get 2ww head  

We're probably off to reading later for a bit, only want to go into 2 shops and then home to cook dinner.  Roast Chicken today.

Thank you all for your support....you're all bloody brilliant


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Wildcat  I thought everyone called panini's punani's just for a laugh.  clearly I have a mind that is easily pleased and very sad.

emma- glad you're holding it together

cheesy- you're so right. I feel I can only get true understanding here. I have friends that know, and one imparticular is great mainly because she herself has had the tragedy of a miscarriage and then a years wait to get pregnant. I feel for your friend, that really is terrible. Do you feel awquard around her?

Alisha- God it sounds like you've got your hands full in the new Year love. Its sounds like a lot of pressure. Have you got to try and fit tx in as well around that timetable?

Fingers- You see!!!!!!!  Get them out of there I say. I don't know why they feel they have to cone off areas so that you can't park unless you have your car washed. they should sprea out over the whole park then if they need to make sure they do a certain number of cars rather than sectionh off areas. Good on that man as well I say. He sounds like a man after my own heart. I would have done if I'd have had to go round again. I'm sure dh would have died of embarrassment 

NVH- how you doing?

Hatster- at last the mc Craps are gone!!! I think you're right. ray will be next. Leona is a better singer and Ben is a better musician. He really has flare. An acapella version of Somebody to Love was musical genius!!! Really impressive. It should be an exciting last couple of weeks.
Did you do the bed rest thing?

Sarah- you're so right about brothers. I have 5!! I am fortunate in that I know I can always depend on them although I don't see them very often or speak to them as often as I would like. Since my eldest brother was murdered last year, we have all made more effort to keep in touch. Even though I hadn't seen him for quite a long time, it never occurred to me that i would never again. Its so important to keep in touch with the people who mean a lot to you. Even when they don't reciprocate, if someting awful were to happen you feel like your conscience is clear. as it is, I think I will always feel that I should have contacted him, and I didn't. I know he knew that I loved him very much, but I would have liked a conversation with him before he died. ridiculous really because you'd only be able to have a meaningful conversation before someone dies if you knew they were going to die through illness or something. I'm rambling, sorry. Glad your relationship with your brother is good though. So important.

Not much going on here today but cooking cooking cooking. Dh is working this morning. He is as we speak on the cold parade square doing a St Eligius service for all the squaddies. enjoy! I don't miss that part of the job at all.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi NVH- NO just punani yesterday  
i loved that new James Bond. I have to say whilst he is not handsome, he is rather attractive. What did you think of that torture scene?  A bit sore I reckon!!
We do do it pretty regularly. I did get a bit in before when I think I ovulated, but i don't think it was enough. It was unlikely anyway so....whatever!
Glad you are positive though hun 

I forgot to say hello to Bendy, Myra, Ali and Georgie

Georgie- you are right. you have to make the right decision about clinics. I made the wrong decision and it has set me right back. i can't help but think that if I had gone to Woking first I may well have a baby in my arms now. Obviously I don't know that is true, but it makes you think all the time and you should avoid that if you can. you caold get the appointment at Woking booked. Its an 8 month waiting list. If you change your mind in that time, no harm done and you can get all your tests done in that time. just a suggestion.


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your posts.

Sho - I already have an appointment with Woking on 7th March so no need to go on the 8 month waiting list!   i knew there would be a list so decided to get my name down asap, whilst the NHS still carried out the investigative stuff.  So only 13 weeks to wait...

Thanks for all your help ladies, my instinct has always told me to go to Woking and it is the nearest to us only about 40 mins.  Whereas Oxford is a long way.

Didn't know that we couldn't go to Heatherwood as IVF patients - how annoying is that?  Oh well guess it will have to be the Royal Berks.  I went there the other day and it did feel a bit one in one out I have to say but hey ho if I get that far I honestly don't think I will care!

X-factor was brilliant, I love Leona for her voice and the fact she appears to be so modest. Ben I love because he is so rock n'roll but always looks like he isabsoluetly hating it out there!

Thanks again for helping me through this...
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No probs Georgie!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Georgie-Woking is the best choice (but i love Mr R that why)   13wks will go quickly especially as your waiting on test results etc 

Sho-What you cooking today  

Nvh-Glad you had a nice meal not long now till you test   

Cheesy-Thats soooo sad   i hope they work things out soon and her d/h stops giving her grief  

Alisha-So sorry your having a poop time, hope things get better soon   

Hello to everyone else

Well d/fs friend and his ex g/f have had their little boy this morning im happy for them but there not together and it was a one night stand as they split up last year and he kept saying that it was a mistake and he didnt want the baby  i cant stop   obviously once he went to the scan etc he started to get excited but still makes me soooo mad


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I feel for you in that situation. I know soeone who got pregnant whist having the coil fitted. the dad wasn't keen to say the least and she actually said, "you never, know I might miscarry". I couldn't believe my ears. Shocking. Its worse when its someone close to you or someone you see regularly. Fortunately I'm not in that position. 

Dry your eyes honey. good tings happen to good people (eventually  ) this is your turn. Stay positive and concentrate on yourself not these people who don't know what they've got.

today Emma- i have a stem ginger cake in the oven, soup on the hob ready for when dh comes in from the cold, and a chicken for tea. what a good little wifey I am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhhh sho that sounds lovely, i hope d/h knows how jealous we all are and how lucky he is


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

He better do. I only pull out all the stops because I'm not working. the business is really slow although we have got a cake for later in the month. I feel I need to justify being at home. Wildcat and I have talked about this before. I have always worked and find staying at home quite uncomfortable. I don't like "living off" dh although he is happy for me to do whatever, and the whole point of me being at home is to give tx the best chance. I still might get a bit of work in the New year though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have you ever tried doing something on ebay, like cake making services not sure how you would do it but you should have a look on there under wedding services or something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cant wait to get my  up now will do it next week me thinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah I have actually Em. i had a luck the other day at cake type things. There are a few people advertising cakes on there but they aren't getting any bids. Obviously there's buy it now as well, but considering you have to pay to put an item on, I don't know that its worth it. I'm going to keep an eye on it though and see if there is an opportunity on there.

Our xmas tree goes up on the 10th. 2 weeks before xmas eve. I think that's long enough for me, other wise dh would drie me mad with his Cliff Ridhard xmas album. Oh yes!!!!!!!

Dh is currently sulking because he has no choice put to do something about the cleanliness of the car. Not a happy bunny, but since i do everything now, its the only task he has to do, so I won't be backing down.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Well we went to Tesco this morning for our cooked brekkie! it was £8 all in for 2 breaksfasts with all the trimmings, 2 lattes and an orange juice! bargain and I didn't have to cook it!! I am maing a lasagne now for dinner, starting to get hungry and it smells gorgeous, almost ready.

Alisha - sounds like you have a busy year ahead, lots of training! although I always believed that any training is a good thing as you learn something new. Good luck with this and I hope you get to keep your job. Are you doing more tx next year?

Sho - your DH is a lucky man having you there to cook etc - I felt the same at first when I gave up my job to do the photography then when I started tx I have sort of given that up (although I still have a few bookings between now and next April), it is had at first, but you get used to it.

Nvh - sounds like the cinema did you good, got any plans for today? or are we back to crazy woman?!!!    Please don't worry about no symptoms, sometimes it's a blessing - esp the not feeling sick - I didn't get that either and now I'm glad about that (although I wanted it at the time).

Hatser - how are you today? Are you as nervous as Nvh about testing next week?

Emma & Minow - I hope you are both resting and being pampered!

Georgie - stick with woking - best stats and a lovely place to go, the docs and nurses are all wonderful, you won't regret it.

Cheesy - I feel for you hun, I know it must have felt very awkward for you as we have all been there when a friend is pregnant and we are not. I had to deal with my SIL giving birth the same time that we lost baby 2 in jan last year so it was reversed for me, but we still understand. Try not to feel bad though babe, it wasn't easy for you to get where you are and you deserve this baby as much as anyone else.

Right I have to go and do the salad, the lasagne smell is driving me nuts! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Cheesy/Emma - I know where you are coming from with both of your friends. It must be so awkward with your friends Cheesy but I'm sure if they are aware of the struggle that you have faced to get where you are now, that you will be the one person that they would feel would understand. Ok it might be the other side of the coin but you know just how heartbroken it is possible to be.    Emma, it's difficult isn't it when someone is PG and either they or their partner do not initially want the baby, you just want to scream "well give it to me then". Don't be mad hon, this time is your time       

Sho - your DH is a lucky man,, mmmm stem ginger cake  

Wildcat - cooked brekkie and lasagne in one day, lucky you!! 

Well have spent most of today cleaning and am about to start ironing, normally pop round my mums on Sunday afternoon/evening but my brother and heavily pg SIL are now living there until their house purchase goes through. Popped in for 5 minutes yesterday and was treated to a viewing of all the baby things they have bought. I'm really happy for them but am just a bit raw this weekend as if my tx hadn't been abandoned, I would have been testing last Friday. Probably best to stay away this weekend. Plus I think there are tensions with 4 adults living in one house and as baby is due in 6 weeks they need to sort themselves out and make some ground rules!! 

Might write out the Xmas cards I have planned to write all week!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers- yes. I would perhaps leave a bit of a space between yourself and your borther and sil. I can understand that being painful, and you shouldn't put yourself through that unneccesarily

enjoy the ironing!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bl**dy iron has now packed in..... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Still saves me from ironing all Dh's shirts tonight as wasn't in mood anyway!! Only bought the blinking thing just over a year ago, typical the guarantee runs out and so does the useful life of the iron!!      Managed to iron something to wear to work tomorrow and one shirt for DH before it conked out!! Will have to buy new one tomorrow or go to work in unironed clothes or my undies     

I'm off to find a glass of wine........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Yum we went to tescos before e/t on friday and had a lovely cooked brekkie with hash browns too   lasagne for my lunch tomorrow so i cant wait...d/f is cooking me a roast chicken tonight with yorkshire pudding        

Kerry-I agree with Sho keep your distance for a while  

Sho-Has he had the soup yet..what flavour is it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lasagne was lovely, also enough left over for tomorrows lunch! yum. 

Fingers - sounds like it's best for you to stay away for now as it's still a bit raw. Take it easy though as you will have to face them soon once the baby is born which is going to be hard    I would say have fun getting a new iron but it's hardly exciting thing to buy - not like new shoes or a sexy new top! At least you don't have to iron today now!

Emma - roast chicken again! that's twice this week! lucky you  

I'm stuffed now. off to watch some crap tv.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-yum well be eating lasagne tomorrow together then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all!

Emma - i'm having roast chicken too with all the trimmings.  Its a bit late tonight as we were out shopping.  I mixed some sausage meat in with my stuffing too.  Where did you get that xmas tree smiley    we are putting ours up either on the 9th or 10th! Can't wait.

Wildcat - tesco's breaky are great when you're on the run eh!  Anything beats cooking it yourself although I don't mind actually.  Dh done the tesco run this morning and then made me a full breaky! 
Lasagne for lunch is lovely, it always taste better the next day.  By the way, I went a bit mad and bought loads of tracky bottoms from primark, they are just the most comfortable trackys i've ever worn an sooooooooo cheap.

Sho - You've got a think about car's and washing  eh  I hope your business picks up soon.  That cake sounds lovely. I'm ok thanks, still reasonably   would you believe, but I have been out for most of the day so haven't really had time to sit and stew about the lack of symptoms.  

Kerry - How annoying that your ironed packed up...looks like you'll have to put your feet up with a cuppa now...hard life eh  

Georgie - go to Nuffield...you know you want to.  Keep ringing cause they often have cancellations.

Need a poo now...just thought I would share that with you all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a good sunday, mine was ok even though i was at work for most of the day, at home relaxing now  

Well i will catch up properly tomorrow, hope you pupo girls, Emma, Nvh, Hatster & Minow are all staying sane  

Hi Fingers, Sho, Wildcat, George, Alisha and everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

Heres a christmas tree for you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Also one for everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Glad your still   the xmas tree is from my charter smilies   so anyone that is a charter member gets loads of different smilies to choose from  

Myra-Your good working on a sunday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- he has indeed had his soup. He had it when he came in from the freezing cold at about 1300. It was cream of chicken flavour lovingly prepared. 

We had roast chicken for tea as well! What a coincidence!!

NVH- I do have a thing for car washes. you can do the things for free so why would I pay someone who is probably an illegal immigrant to do it for me!!!  don't get me started NVH!
 

Fingers- can't believe your iron has packed in. I bet this is merely an excuse to avoid doing it. I bet it is miraculously repaired tomorrow!! seriously, I have seen a rather niftily useless one with colour lights that tell you when it has reached the right temperature. why this is crucial to life I don't know but it looks pretty

Got high powered business meeting with partner/friend tomorrow to go over some designs. Not looking forward to it as her little one will be everywhere and we probably won't achieve much but hey ho!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Tie the little one up hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls...well just stared watching Borat and its a load of rubbish so thought i would check what you lot have been up to.
NVH , EmmaMinow and Hatser how ya doin my lovelies, Hatser i drove past your house Sat and gave you a wave.....do you live in those big posh houses  
Well Sat morning DH said he had something to tell me.M brother had asked him if he would tell me there news....his girlfriend is 3 months pregnant. They started trying for the second child 2 months ago...am happy for them but its still so unfair especially as they can just about afford the one they have.
Anyway there was a positive outcome to this, DH has said we can have another go in Feb so am gonna concentrate on that and try not to get to down about the other. Will ring W0king tomorrow and check all my injections are up todate and hope Mr R is ok with it.
Bendy...bet your gettin excited not long till you meet them
Myra glad you had a good night when do you start your injections
Sho...eaten any punani today   
Wildcat...sounds like your eating for England, glad everything is going ok for you
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Thats fantastic news that d/h suggested you both try again


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

What   i hope i wasnt talking to DF earlier then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no you werent but nice to say it again  

I have got the bad case of diahorrea all because of these bloody pessaries    had this last time too all the bloody time i hate it .....this better be worth it or else


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

God you girls are so unlucky with your side effects...i got none with any of my drugs and i have had them all


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bet you house stinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ali-  I thought he would come around in the end. hopefully this is your turn hun fingers crossed for you!!

Emma- sorry you've got the squitts. i never suffered really with the cyclogest, although it used to disturb me the fact that you would end up with a rathr revolting covering of white on your sh*t!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ali, so glad that you are going to get started again in Feb, thats fab news  

I start d/r on 14th Dec

Hi Emma, sorry to hear that you have the trots, i had them after my binge on Friday   serves me right

Sho, i could just eat some roast chicken, i had dinner at work, not the same as snuggling on the sofa with dh to eat though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-pmsl   white coating on S*&t  

Ali-No my house doesnt stink actually   and i hope you dont get them next time hun ...i reaaaallly do  

Blimey Myra not long at all till you start


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-How can you find borat borning   have you got a sense of humour


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Did you not like my xmas tree that i sent you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i know, i start day before you test


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- God that's come round quick!! there is something most satisfying about a good roast chicken dinner

Ali- i did notice what you said about Borat. are you talking about the film? That was hilarious and I don't really like Borat that much but you can't help laughing

Off now to watch crap film on 5!!

TTFN x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma   that was alovely tree, you ungrateful hussy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

wondered if you would say something  

It was lovely really  

Bye sho


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya later Sho

 love ya really, and your not really a hussy, creep creep


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls....i can enjoy xmas now
Myra...you Xmas tree was bootiful....cant believe you starting in a couple of weeks
Emma....   some bits were funny but it was a crap copy and we werent able to c the subtitles.
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone want to come round and do my ironing.....theres only 2 of DH shirts promise


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Ali   i know getting really nervous, dh is trying to stay calm, but he has started watching everything i eat or drink


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry Ali....go to the cinema and see it ..i was   with   couldnt stop it is excellent.....

Myra-I know im not a hussy  

Off to watch im a celeb in a min girls chat to you all tomorrow no doubt


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

OK night night xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, no way, i have done all my dhs shirts today, and that was since i came home from work, so you can do them yourself


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

night night Ali & Emma, have a good one


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies,

How are you 2ww's?  Hope its not too bad and your not annilising every pain or lack of...

Im getting nervous now about the thaw.....please please please let them stay strong for mummy   

Cant wait till tuesday at 4 when they are back on board..fingers crossed!

Im going to get a piccy of my tree on here tomo as its just so bloody sexy!

Better go as lost is on..........i love it and i get to swon over sayer and Jack..deeeeee lisssshhh!
Love to you all.x

Bendybird.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello thanks again all glad you've all been well fed and watered today  

bendy lets see this crimbo tree then + best of luck with defrosting    

Hey myra not long now yay!   and ta for the xmas tree  

Ali - great news and something to look forward to - for the new year - really pleased for you  

emma sorry to hear about your friend , it seems these things are here to test us all the time - stay strong and   this is your time    and  eeeek the squits you need to eat something to soak it all up  

hope you pupo ladies are doing good      hatster nvh minow 

cheesy sorry to hear about your mates - must be really awful for them and you too   

Sho can't imagine how you feel - it must be dreadful to lose a sibling - I've only 1 bro and no sis so he means an awful lot to me - thinking of you  

hi georgie  

hi to gill wildcat fingers sarah karen and everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- Ah thanks love. It was quite a while ago now so I have basically healed myself now, but it has made a bit of a gobby cow when it comes to family 

Emma- how is your @rse? 

NVH- How you bearing up? I hope you still have hair and teeth! 

Hatster- How is your 2WW? coming to an end now

Hi to all of you lovelies

I will be absent this morning while I attend my very important business meeting  No doubt I will be back to complain about something befor lunch time


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

hope you all had a good weekend  

What am I gonna do at 9pm now in the evenings with celebrity finished   Anyone know when BB starts? Sorry, sad I know but TV's my life atm   I heard whitney houston is possibly in it and Kilroy silk, now thats funny  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Ali - that is great news about DH changing his mind!!! I'm so so pleased for you both! Now you have something to look forward to next year  

Myra - not long till you start now hun - are you ready for your first injection?  Are you going to get DH to do them for you?

Bendy - can't wait to see your xmas tree!

Hi Alisha!

Emma - hows the squits today?  I had to eat prunes yesterday as I have the opposite problem! this whole getting pg or being pg thing is not good for your   is it!!

Hi Cheesy - no idea about BB, there must be somethign else on tonight - do you have Sky tv? 

I feel sick today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-I was sent a pm by tony giving me a link to the smilies...try looking under the charter tab at the top of your page under the date and time  

Morning cheesy hope your ok not long till you leave you lucky bugger  

Sho-My **** so far is ok but when i pass wind its horrible as feels like im going to poo myself  

Bendy-Im sure your little babies will be fine tomorrow im sure there looking forward to coming home to your little santas grotto


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Thanks for the words of advice regarding the cancellation appointments, the lady at reception was very helpful and has taken my number to call me if they have one.  Chances are slim but you never know...

We get DP's blood test results today or tomorrow and I am very anxious about it. 

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - found them! I like the games too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Georgie-   for the test results i think we all get anxious about them so your not abnormal  
Cheesy got a cancelation when she was having icsi by a couple of months so 

Wildcat-Havent played the games will have a go of them later   i like this one


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Emma - great to hear that Cheesy got an appointment early.

I am praying that they are normal.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Emma - pooey pants     

Georgie - I registered in August 2005 and my appt was for May 2006 but I registered for a cancellation appt and got one through for March although I did call monthly to keep on their toes     

Bendy - good luck for tomorrow love    

Wildcat - hope the sickness goes soon, if you know what I mean    I was lucky in that I only had it from about week 8-11  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all  

Havent had a chance to catch up yet you talk for England you lot  

Em's sorry you have the splatt's matey  

Cheesy not long now 

Hi georgie welcome to madness 

Wildcat- eat little and often, poor you all in a good cause though  

France was ok a bit of a crazy dash to be honest and Cite Europe is'nt open on sunday's which we knew so it was just a bit of a boring day to buy booze not our usual pleasant day out and dh and I are   all the time att, I don't know if its me or christmas or whatever   but everything we say to each other ends up in a bit of a barney   

Hi to everyone lets hope we have a good old chuckle today


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - I'm eating bacon in a pitta bread now so I feel much better thank you!!!! It's amazing how you can feel better when you eat something yummy. Having it with a nice decaf latte. God I love my espresso machine


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am eating crisps and a sarnie, well my lunch as usual, will get more later  

Gill - tis the season honey    I dont have a season to argue with hubby its 24/7   

yeah lets have a laugh today  

Discussion topics


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-The splats   sorry you and d/h were  

Wildcat-I had a bacon sarnie this morning with loads of ketchup nice and crispy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Discussion topics - hmmmm we've covered shoes, xmas, pooing, farting etc - whats left! lol

I should be doing some housework but I can't be bothered yet - I'll do it later.

Who is visiting the parents in law for xmas?  (me!)

Emma - yummy isn't it!  I love bacon sarnies at the mo.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - your bubbles have gone mental - we had almost the same the other day! I bumped up a few on everyones cos I was bored - someone blow me some !


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've blown you some


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will blow you some


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Blow me some too  

Ooo bacon sarnie "the muts"

I had an emotional chat with my lovely sis last night she has offered to be our surrogate if we need her to, how lovely is that?   

But I wont need that cos its going to work this time      

Where's that nvh ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I have blown you some...blow me some back please   how lovely of your sister


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all wow loads to catch up with after a weekend.

Yipppeee we now have our house back to ourselves - well and the builders still at the moment but hopefully they will finish this week.

Sarah LOL about not making it to coffee last week and with a sat nav too very funny

Alisha Helllllllllllllooooooo we dotn ignore you I promise even though you forget me in your posts   only joking I am ok

Minow sending hugs and sticky thoughts to Itsy and Bitsy

Bendy I too put my tree up on Friday, but I have brought a fake one this year but it does look really good and I have a spray that you pray over it to smell real, mine is all white and blue this year what colour is yours?  A tip for your real tree to last as well as watering it is to cover it in hairspray it stops the needles falling off.

Gill, hope you picked up lots of stash in 'Eastenders' etc that no doubt you went to as cite europe is shut on a sunday, I too only use the tunnel you would never get me on the ferry as I puke EVERYWHERE!!!

Tash and Hatster are you tempted to test??

Georgie in your signature shouldn't it say your appointment is in Mar 07 rather than Mar 06?  But dont panic the time will fly especially if you are busy chatting on here.

SHo PMSL at your carpark story

XFACTOR I am SOOOOOOOOOO please the MCCRAP BROS have gone I hope Ben goes next week as I really like Ray and I dont see what is wrong with him doing swing its what he is good at, you dont see Soul singers doing Rap do you?

Kerry what a way to get out of the ironing did you drop the iron on purpose?

Ali great news about hubby agreeing to try again and Feb will be hear before you know it.

Myra I liked your tree Mrs.

Helllllllllooooooo to everyone else.

Well I have just come back from my 2nd progress scan and I have the following:

Left 17,16,16,15,13,12  Right 14,19,10,17,16,16,16,11 and my lining is 11.3 so back for last scan on Wednesday and hopefully still on track for collection on Friday.

So what is everyone up to today?

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well done on your scan  

Right you lot i have blown everyone some bubbles so can i please have some in return


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kt good news on the scan  , you should have loads of eggs in that lot of follies, you go girlfriend!!!!      

Thanks for my bubbles   Emma I blew and blew and blew loads love greedy guts!

Right then juicy topic's        Drunken Christmas stories could be interesting me thinks


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I only have 104 bubbles   Emma I have blown some back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where are Nvh and Hatster


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I raised you to 400 bubbles


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kate-blew you some more


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Em


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - well done on the scan, thats a great lining you have there! 

I'm going to blow more bubbles to everyone now - did you know you dont have to wait for the page to refresh either you can just click it fast loads and the numbers go up!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Haven't had a chance to read back over evrything yet so apologies if I misses anything important.

Emma - hope you're feeling a bit better now!  

Ali - that is great news, I thought DH would come round but good on you for having the patience  to let him come round to it in his own time x

Georgie - our initial appointment was for September and we got a cancellation in May (although we had to postpone as it was only for a week after dp had had his VR!) so don't lose hope.

Great news about your scan Kate  

Gill - how lovely of your sister to say that.

Myra - not long now, you must be so excited

Hello and thinking of all the PUPO girls and hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

There you go Kate I leant on the blow bubbles thing for a while - good tip wildcat!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

ooops thanks for that KT it would appear I am living in a time warp!    

Best of luck for your collection on Friday.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

where has everyone gone?   come out come wherever you are...........................


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Just been trying to catch up....all this talk of bubbles...can i have some too please  

Emma - I see you have loads of lovely new smileys...I was meant to become a VIP but forgot    Hows the bum today  

Sho - enjoy your meeting....pmsl at the white coating on poo  

Gill - sorry your trip to france wasn't great, but hope you stocked up on lots of    You a bit hormonal at the moment  

Ali - brilliant news that dh said about another go...Feb will be here in no time.    Something good has come out of your bro & sil being pg then! 

Kate  - sound like you have a good bunch of follies there....ec might be Friday then   

Bendy - good luck with thaw today     Can't wait to see you tree

Wildcat - I love bacon in pitta with grilled tomato

Haster - where are you    hope you're ok  

Minow - hope you're relaxing and feeling better  

hello Myra, Georgie, Sarah and anyone esle i've missed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL thanks Sarah

Im here Gill


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I still here sort of - just did some hoovering!  not terribly exciting but at least the carpet isn't covered in Rasher fur any more!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Im lazy my cleaner has just been in for 2 hours cleaner around my tiler


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhh friends yipee your back  

Tash me hormonal "how very very dare you!"  

Wildcat hoovering is boring, I miss my flat at times as it was never as grubby as this house it always seems dusty! or maybe im just getting older and my skin flakes more nowadays!  

Ali I forgot to say good on ya both for dh agreeing to try again!     

Kt we did go to 'Eastenders' scum hole that it is! I got some nice perfume at the airport though!  

How do you become a VIP I havent been invited to be one!   Why not?? 

Hi everyone


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

airport   i meant terminal


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you have to talk loads and write loads of posts like Elly and Emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - you have to pay to be a charter - its £3.99 a month via paypal - worth doing as it's helping to support the site we all use so much!  To find out more go to your profile page then click on paid subscriptions


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - you a vip


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I most certainly am look poor peasant girl!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill LOL

Tash are you tempted to test?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - oh yeah - Gill you already are one! DOH!! I never looked at that!!!! lol


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

wildcat I just did it! I feel very grown up all of a sudden!  

Yeah are you tempted tash?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -  

Kate - no i'm not tempted at all.  Quite happy to wait til weds, i hate doing them so not gonna bring that fear forward.  If it was a -ve i would have to   myself


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

'Lo ladies,

just got into work after battling for 2.5 hours to get to a hopsital appointment in Kingston, a journey that should have taken 20 minutes!!! AAAAAAAAArrggggggggggggggggggh, best do some work.

Btw - how very dare you suggest I broke the iron on purpose!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovelies
Still only lurking really but enjoying reading your posts  
Just thought I'd let you know I am now much better though still get very light headed when I get up and have lost more weight (2 1/2 pounds since last week) DH is trying to look after me and I'm eating small meals often to help with the blood sugar levels. Really hoping none of it affects our chances but Leslie did say so trying to stay  
Will try and post Itsy and Bitsy piccies later today.
lol to you all
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!
I have returned from meeting. It took AGES because child is attention seeker!!! then I had to give my friend tips on potty training for Gods sake. I felt a bit uncomfortable and bothered by that but hey! she is a good friend

Gill- you've copied and become a VIP!!! How lovely of your sister. You won't need it though

Emma- mind you don't release in you pants then. Don't fart just in case

Wildcat- LOVE bacon sarnies. I could never be a veggie because of bacon sarnies

KT- glad your place is gettihng sorted

NVH- Hanging in there

Don't know what to do with myself this afternoon.

Did someone suggest a topic of discussion? I think it was peple going to in laws for xmas. I am!!!  Looking forward to crap Morrisons food and tiny portions


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow!!!! I knew you'd be back 

Notice everyone gave themselves sh*it loads of bubbles while I'm still under the 100 mark. Obviously you don't love me enough, despite my recipes and food suggestions, and basic charm!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - glad you are feeling better, blimey at the weight lost though!  Hope you're drinking loads of fluids    I am so holding out for lesley's prediction too   

Sho - I went to the in laws last year and although I love them to death I hated it.  It was so 'normal' and my nephew said over the table about his mummys baby tummy, and yep SIL was 5 wks pg  
I am off to my gang this year and you can't beat it, and hoping it will be me with the 'baby tummy' this year      There will be food and drink everywhere and with two sisters, BIL, neice and 3 nephews, my parents and dh ofcourse it certiainly won't be a quiet one!  Oh can't wait! 

Gill - forgot to say, how lovely of your sister.  I think if I couldn't have kids my eldest sis would have done the same, although if it was a girl I would have a battle on my hands, as she as 3 boys    We joke about it now and say if I have a girl then she might steel her!  God help her dh if i have a girl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I am watching this program with Vanessa felts (sp) and they are questioning this women who has 5 kids by 5 different fathers and its so    people in the audience is asking her questions that she has no responsibility etc etc and all she can say is 'shut your face' to everyone     They are laying into her and serves her right    she doesn't deserve to be able to have babies   
Sho - i can imagine you questioning her on there...i would pmsl   

Anyone else watching it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, she suposingly brought up two and gave the other 3 away


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Dont you just love it when you get these mails in your inbox  


ATTN; SIR,

   I AM SO  SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIENCES THAT THIS MAIL WILL CAUSE YOU JUST BECAUSE WE HAVE NOT MEANT NOR SEEN EACH OTHER BEFORE.
FIRST OF ALL, AM SIMEON DAN GARANG  A CITIZEN OF SUDAN AND MY LATE FATHER WAS A VICE PRESIDENT DR JOHN GARANG IN SUDAN BEFORE HE WAS KILLED DURING THIS CRISIS WHICH TOOK THOUSAND OF LIFES IN OUR COUNTRY,   BEFORE THE DEATH OF MY FATHER HE DEPOSITED 16 MILLION DOLLARS AS A CONSIGNMENT REGISTERD (JEWELRINGS) IN A SECURITYCOMPANY IN EUROPE , MY MOTHER AND I MANAGE TO COME OVER HERE  IN IVORY COAST WITH THE HELP OF SOME GOOD UNITED NATION OFFICIALS WHO CAME IN HERE DURING THEIR HOLIDAY .
   BEFORE MY FATHERS DEATH HE ASK ME TO LOOK FOR SOME ONE IN OVERSEAS TO HELP ME FOR THIS CLAIM AND PLAN ALSO ON HOW THIS MONEY COULD BE MANAGED,HE TOLD ME TO BE VERY CONFIDENTIAL ON HOW AM GOING TO GO ABOUT IT SINCE THE REST OF MY LIFE AND THAT OF MY MUM IS ON THIS INHERITANCE.PLEASE I WILL SURELY WANTS YOU TO HELP ME OUT,FIRST TO REALLY FIND OUT FOR ME IF THIS CONSIGNMENT IS STILL THEIR BECAUSE AM AN AFRICA I WOULD NOT LIKE A SITUATION WERE BY I WILL BE ITEMIDATED FOR MY COLOURE THIS IS WHY I NEEDED YOU FOR THIS ASSISTANCE, AND I PROMISED YOU OF 20% NEGOTIABLE OF THIS TOTAL FUND AS SOON AS YOU ARE TRUE WITH THE CLAIM.EXPECTING TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON.
MY REGARDS,
SIMEON DAN.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash - I am surprised she hasnt had rotten veg thrown at her yet


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive just switched it on!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

What an evil slapper of a woman    and what a nasty jumper too!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - did you manage to see some of it    looking like she belonged in the 80's...bloody slapper  

Cheesy - those mails me me    how very very dare they  

She just kept saying to people that they don't know her to shut up!  Even using a condom she said wasn't just her responsibility    I wanted to punch her


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Gill, I meant to say I read about your sister, thats soooo lovely but I am hoping and praying the offer will not be needed      

which I could see it, wanna see what she says and looks like


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - better not say incase i get told of from the mods


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah she is like an older 'Vicky Pollard' it was a bit panto she even blew a raspberry at that young girl who told her to 'keep her legs shut'  yeah what a chuck back to the 80's she is! grubber springs to mind    we pay for her irresponsable ways by the way! come on lets put the world to rights im in the mood  

Bless my sis she has 2 kids and isnt the most maternal Mum in the world and gets pregnant just looking at her other half, but I was doing my snotty sobbing as we do about how unfair my life is and why good things dont happen to people like us and she just came out with it!

Im very bitter today   I need to sort my stinky tude out!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy- i ge those mesages as well!! Bloody nuisance

I haven't got the telly on. I love watching the trailer trash. Is this programme competing with Jeremy Kyle for top trailer trash TV?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think so sho..

Gill - drop the tude girl, it doesn't suit you  

Where's emma gone  

Am logged onto work...suppose i gotta show willing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I blew you some bubbles will blow you some more  

Minow-Rest up honey hope you feel better soon  

Nvh and gill-Just watched that was pmsl at her shut yer face   and then Vanessa called her vicky (as in pollard) she really looked like she could be vicky's mum dont you think


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh poo wish I'd seen it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There you are emma, it was funny when Vanessa called her vicky   

Cheesy - don't worry, when you go on mat leave you can watch all the crap telly you want, until little cheesy is here ofcourse.

Well, i'm gonna disappear for a bit and go and have a shower and wrap some pressies.

Speak to you all in a while


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-i was going to jump in the shower, clean the kitchen up after my lasagne   and sit down to watch a film...may write some cards today too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Ah thank you hun, I was beginning to feel left out. Feel much better now  

Cheesy- I bet yu get bored after about 3 days of mat leave. As long as baby doesn't arrive that is   Obviously once the baby is here, you'll be all trackie bottoms, milky pukey tops, bad hair and no sleep. You'll look beautiful though babe!  You'll have no time whatsoever to be watching crap TV, you'll be power walking with your buggy shifting those pounds baby!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I missed that show - poo I love watching the trailer trash! lol

Sho, I bumped you up to 100 but someone else has bumped you up to 127 now! bubble mania here today!

Emma - did you enjoy your lasagne? mine was delicious! 

Cheesy those emails crack me up - if they were so rich then why would they need a total stranger to help them out - I'm sure some people fall for them - how stupid must they be??


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Where's my bubbles?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- Ah thanks hun   

fingers- I've just rounded you up.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its gone quiet on here


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Sho    some back to you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes!!!! we're getting there Fingers x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah! Fingers you obviously saw my last post! I took it off in case I upset someone   now yours looks silly. Take it off quick!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry just bumped you up to 100 bubbles


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know its all over for me - spotting got worse yesterday and today and now red and i've got bad af cramps so know it will be here in full force later today   . I feel like crap and to make things even worse we are going out for my mums b'day tonight so i will have to pretend to be happy.

Nvh, Minow and Emma - i am thinking     for you all and hope you all get your bfps

Bendy - all the best for your FET this week

Big hello to everyone else and thanks for all your support   xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Haster -      take it easy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster I am so sorry sweetheart sending you a big


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- so sorry hun  look after yourself.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster          so sorry hun.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh no Hatster   I am really sorry honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Haster   I am so so sorry hun.  Needless to say you must be feeling like a pile of poo but I hope you manage to crack a smile at your mums birthday tonight.  It might do you good and take your mind of things for a little while.  We're all here for you if you need us


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Haster and DP/H


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm here


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Need some help...the hospital have called re DP's blood test results.

Testosterone is 25.2
FSH 18.9

Can anyone shed any light?  They are not 100% confirmed as they think they may have got them mixed up!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh thats nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I meant that post to cheesy, not georgie 

Georgie - what do they mean they may have got them mixed up    stupid idiots.  Can't help you on what they mean i'm afraid.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Georgie

I dont know on testosterone but I posted the following not so long ago, not sure if any help, are you sure the FSH for you is right  

FSH & LH "normal" range tested between cd2-5...you need to be aware that different clinics may use varying measurements & ranges but this is what I was given and these figures show measurement in iu/l

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 iu/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 iu/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

There's more info on this website...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Are they male results cheesy? I think GEorgie wants male ones


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh no sorry, these are female stats no wonder I was confused sorry


----------



## Georgie28 (Nov 30, 2006)

Phew I was going to say DP's are not even on that scale!!!  Thanks anyway


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've had a quick look on google and they are just showing up doing home tests for those. You could keep searching on google Georgie I'm sure sonething would come up. But I think there is actually some info on this on FF somewhere. Try looking in the searchengine at the top of the page, there maybe some info under peer support or something

sorry not much help!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster         so sorry honey you must feel awful...get ****** tonight at your mums bday party may help 

Oi kerry and everyone else i blew you all bubbles this morning   everyone that posts on this thread i have blown bubbles too ..ungrateful buggers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've blown  you some altho you have 100's    now who the ungrateful and GREEDY one  

JESUS i just noticed your posts Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

only toy'ing with ya mate


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too - stop moaning!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dunno some people eh  



         

wonder where Debs is today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i didn't get any emma, i've been stuck on 260 forever, I missed out when you and wildcat were giving out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

excuse me i sent you loads this morning miss you were on 180 this morning


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

tash - sent you some


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - oh was I    sorry   nothing wrong with your memory is it    I didn't even know how much i had.... you memorising peoples bubbles    bet you have a list under your pillow  

Kerry - thanks  

Right i'm off to make a chilli now, which i shall have with melted cheese and avocado as no carbs for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - I think miss tx list may be up north still.

Emma - be back in a while hopefully.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bye tash - enjoy your chilli.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Tash you are now on 400


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wonder what she did to get them kate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

KISS ****    

Enjoy the chilli tash


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Love the smiley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you think it looks like tash


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm off soon ladies, have a good evening and talk tomorrow  

night all  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night cheesy enjoy the tv tonight


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls, just got in from work, what a nightmare, had to make three 999 calls today, it was awful no wonder i am taking the 2ww off  

Hatster, so sorry to hear your news hun, take care  

Hope you pupo girls are still saying sane, Emma, Nvh & Minow  

Hi Wildcat, fingers, Sho, Gill, Ktx, Alisha, George, Ali, Cheesy, Debs, Karen is that everyone, so sorry if i have missed anyone  

Off tomorrow, thank god, so need it after today, really cold do with a lovely glass of vino, but i am being good after Friday night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Drink all you want hun make the most of it


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

This is your 5 minute warning   I will be starting a new thread for you soon, so if you make a long post, copy it first in case you lose it!

Cheers
Love
Tracyx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=77799.0


----------

